# cialtry e grugno



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

... è ufficiale... vivono insieme... lo ho saputo da fonti certissime... poco fa


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

una magnifica convivenza... vivono insieme da poche settimane/mesi... dopo essere riuscita a farlo uscire di casa... e l'ha già tradita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Appunto*



Rita ha detto:


> una magnifica convivenza... vivono insieme da poche settimane/mesi... dopo essere riuscita a farlo uscire di casa... *e l'ha già tradita!*


Questo ti dà l'idea del peso che devi dare a questo evento!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

qualcuno qui ha detto che uno su cento esce di casa...
quando uscivamo insieme... lui dormiva spesso da me.... una sera dopo che se ne era andato, mi ha risuonato il campanello in piena notte... sua moglie lo aveva cacciato... e ha dormito da me anche quella notte... e io sempre a far finta che fose un gioco, a scappare, perchè in amor vince chi fugge, no? e lui a drimi che era preso da me... se allora non fossi scappata che sarebbe successo?
perchè finisco sempre così?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

certo, sarebbe da capire se lui è uscito di casa o se gli sono state messe le valigie fuori dalla porta... durante la settimana lui lavora via... è qui solo al week end... lei vive sola... comodo, no?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo ti dà l'idea del peso che devi dare a questo evento!


questo forse dà l'idea di che tipo è lui...
comunque mi ha detto di non cercarlo più (e io non l'ho più fatto)... è stato brusco....
ma dopo avemi detto, mentre si rivestiva, che "era meglio non vederci più, però se insisti..."


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Dubbi*



Rita ha detto:


> qualcuno qui ha detto che uno su cento esce di casa...
> quando uscivamo insieme... lui dormiva spesso da me.... una sera dopo che se ne era andato, mi ha risuonato il campanello in piena notte... sua moglie lo aveva cacciato... e ha dormito da me anche quella notte... e io sempre a far finta che fose un gioco, a scappare, perchè in amor vince chi fugge, no? e lui a drimi che era preso da me... se allora non fossi scappata che sarebbe successo?
> perchè finisco sempre così?


Uno su mille ...se la moglie non lo butta fuori ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il dubbio che fosse in rotta con la moglie e cercasse un'altra "sistemazione" viene.
Ma, in tal caso, l'attuale è una "sistemazione" che può essere provvisoria.
Invece il discorso generale di fuggire/nascondere sentimenti/difendersi ...è un altro discorso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Però...*



Rita ha detto:


> questo forse dà l'idea di che tipo è lui...
> comunque mi ha detto di non cercarlo più (e io non l'ho più fatto)... è stato brusco....
> ma dopo avemi detto, mentre si rivestiva, che "era meglio non vederci più, però se insisti..."


Il "...però se insisti" era relativo a qualcosa senza impegno...
Allora?
E' in contrasto con l'ipotesi di doversi impegnare.
Lo vorresti in casa con te e ...Grugno a insistere?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*Rita, alza il volume, ho un regalo per te.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssfCJFbYQI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Ma*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Ora Rita sa la situazionme e non è in terza posizione...è passata in seconda.
E con uno così sicuro e coerente Rita può forse pensare di passare in prima?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il "...però se insisti" era relativo a qualcosa senza impegno...
> Allora?
> E' in contrasto con l'ipotesi di doversi impegnare.
> Lo vorresti in casa con te e ...Grugno a insistere?


e allora adesso cosa devo fare?
io sono ancora arrabbiata per come si è comportato in modo brusco, dopo essere stato da me, avermi detto di insistere... poi quando gli ho scritto per un caffè, mi ha risposto solo evita di contattarmi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sono arrabbiata... gli avevo promesso niente casini, e lui mi aveva promesso che mi avrebbe trattata bene.... quanto vorrei fargliela pagare... basterebbe poco...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

no comment Persa.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssfCJFbYQI


ma sei matta? l'infarto me stava a veni' anche senza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Consolati*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STKkWj2WpWM


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma sei matta? l'infarto me stava a veni' anche senza...


















ti devi sveglià.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti devi sveglià.


 
da questo incubo????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*..e anche questa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0cCD8lLsTo&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*..per sorridere*

...questa versione mi fa impazzire...
...è uno dei film preferiti di mia figlia...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyFZUKo6u8&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e allora adesso cosa devo fare?
> io sono ancora arrabbiata per come si è comportato in modo brusco, dopo essere stato da me, avermi detto di insistere... poi quando gli ho scritto per un caffè, mi ha risposto solo evita di contattarmi!
> 
> 
> ...


ritaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
altro che ti devi svegliare.....uscire dal coma devi!!!!!!!!!
la migliore vendetta è continuare a fare quello che fai, cioè non chiamarlo e considerarlo.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssfCJFbYQI


Micio te ne vai a fare in c.... con questa cacchio di pubblicita'...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Saggezza leggo  in te


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ritaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> altro che ti devi svegliare.....uscire dal coma devi!!!!!!!!!
> la migliore vendetta è continuare a fare quello che fai, cioè non chiamarlo e considerarlo.


che io non abbia altra scelta è chiaro... 
ma... spiegami perchè sarebbe una vendetta!
lui starà benissimo e tranquillo senza che io rompa le palle, e io invece vorrei che la sua vita andasse a rotoli... invece gli va tutto, tutto ma proprio tutto bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è giusto


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

adesso aspettiamo solo che facciano un bambino...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

mi sento votata alla sconfitta...
prima il mio ex che mi lascia dopo 11 anni e ne son passati sette
poi l'artistoide che non si impegna e sparisce
poi narcy che siamo amici e basta 
poi cialtry che lascia la moglie per  lei
domani scoprirò che basettoni è sposato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Ehi!!!!*



Rita ha detto:


> adesso aspettiamo solo che facciano un bambino...


La moglie l'ha mollata ...Grugno l'ha tradita (e lo sai perché l'ha tradita con te) ...
Qualunque cosa tu avessi fatto o potresti fare non cambia che lui non dà molta affidabilità ...soprattutto se si insiste


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mi sento votata alla sconfitta...
> prima il mio ex che mi lascia dopo 11 anni e ne son passati sette
> poi l'artistoide che non si impegna e sparisce
> poi narcy che siamo amici e basta
> ...


Io credo che le sconfitte nella vita siano ben altro... comunque solo alla morte non c'e' rimedio (per fortuna)


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La moglie l'ha mollata ...Grugno l'ha tradita (e lo sai perché l'ha tradita con te) ...
> Qualunque cosa tu avessi fatto o potresti fare non cambia che lui non dà molta affidabilità ...soprattutto se si insiste


che record! ha tradito due donne con me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque non è stato un tradimento importante evidentemente, anche se ha detto che sono pericolosa, etc. etc.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> che io non abbia altra scelta è chiaro...
> ma... spiegami perchè sarebbe una vendetta!
> lui starà benissimo e tranquillo senza che io rompa le palle, e io invece vorrei che la sua vita andasse a rotoli... invece gli va tutto, tutto ma proprio tutto bene!
> 
> ...


perchè è comunque un colpo alla sua autostima....
comunque non è che ti ha fatto violenza carnale. liberamente hai scelto di tare con lui e la volontà che hai che la sua vita andasse a rotoli non ti fa certo onore.....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio te ne vai a fare in c.... con questa cacchio di pubblicita'...


 


ih ih ih 

 la risposta è  NO!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che le sconfitte nella vita siano ben altro... comunque solo alla morte non c'e' rimedio (per fortuna)


non c'è dubbio.
lo so anche io.
la salute prima cosa.
ma questo non toglie che una vita infelice sia comunque una bella cosa.
io vorrei solo sapere come fare per togliermi questo granchio che mi sta stritolando lo stomaco. ho appena ricominciato a fumare ma ne ho ottenuto solo un mal di testa.
voglio sentirmi meglio, subito...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè è comunque un colpo alla sua autostima....
> comunque non è che ti ha fatto violenza carnale. liberamente hai scelto di tare con lui e la volontà che hai che la sua vita andasse a rotoli non ti fa certo onore.....


nemmeno a lui fa onore come si è comportato con me... quando mi ha mollata intendo... senza nemmeno dirmelo... lo trovo con lei... lo chiamo e si arrabbia...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> non c'è dubbio.
> lo so anche io.
> la salute prima cosa.
> ma questo non toglie che una vita infelice sia comunque una bella cosa.
> ...


 
io credo tu ti sia creata la tua infelicita'...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> nemmeno a lui fa onore come si è comportato con me... quando mi ha mollata intendo... senza nemmeno dirmelo... lo trovo con lei... lo chiamo e si arrabbia...


tanto peggio tanto meglio rita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*in parte*



Lettrice ha detto:


> io credo tu ti sia creata la tua infelicita'...


In gran parte è vero...ma in una certa misura no.
No perché ci si può impegnare ci si può costruire una corazza, ma può sempre accadere che inaspettatamente una lama si insinua in uno spazio libero...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io credo tu ti sia creata la tua infelicita'...


certo... ma se non sono capace di fare di meglio?


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> certo... ma se non sono capace di fare di meglio?


questa non si può leggere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In gra parte è vero...ma in una certa misura no.
> No perché ci si può impegnare ci si può costruire una corazza, ma può sempre accadere che inaspettatamente una lama si insinua in uno spazio libero...


Persa rileggiti il soggetto di cui si parla...anzi i soggeti maschili in questione... non mi sembra cosi' sottile come cosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E manco scomodare la corazza, basta il DDT


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*è stato bandito...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa rileggiti il soggetto di cui si parla...anzi i soggeti maschili in questione... non mi sembra cosi' sottile come cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

sto cercando di reagire... ma più che la botta, come diceva una canzone, temo il livido.
avete presente il cielo d'irlanda? come muta in fretta?
in queste poche ore son passata dall'angoscia, al desiderio di "vendetta", alla strategia per rimettere le cose in gioco, al pensare "poveretta", al pensare che questo mi renderà più forte se saprò reagire nella maniera giusta... 
e ritorno!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*ale*



@lex ha detto:


> questa non si può leggere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Provaci tu....noi abbiamo fallito.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Provaci tu....noi abbiamo fallito.


azz che compitino micio.

















  (questo non è per me ma per rita ovviamente....)


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> sto cercando di reagire... ma più che la botta, come diceva una canzone, temo il livido.
> avete presente il cielo d'irlanda? come muta in fretta?
> in queste poche ore son passata dall'angoscia, al desiderio di "vendetta", alla strategia per rimettere le cose in gioco, al pensare "poveretta", al pensare che questo mi renderà più forte se saprò reagire nella maniera giusta...
> e ritorno!


la seconda e la terza assolutamente NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la seconda e la terza assolutamente NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


la seconda e la terza sono la seconda e la terza cosa che desidero di più al mondo in questo momento...
la prima è stare un po' meglio e temo che per farlo dovrò abbandonare le altre due...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la seconda e la terza sono la seconda e la terza cosa che desidero di più al mondo in questo momento...
> la prima è stare un po' meglio e temo che per farlo dovrò abbandonare le altre due...


TEMO non è il verbo giusto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

vedo che mi avete mollato solo sul serio....................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*capisco lo stato d'animo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfdM_wcZx-I


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita, beviti una bella birra gelida... e' una di quelle cose che riesce a farmi star meglio!!!
Guardo quel bicchiere con quel liquido deliziosamnete ambrato, le goccioline che rotolano giu'...e il mondo e' meraviglioso1!!!!




(ho preso le pastiglie oggi)


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfdM_wcZx-I


ma magari!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old AlexRo (9 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CUT
> 
> 
> 
> (ho preso le pastiglie oggi)


Nessuno che me le può prescrivere? Anche io le vorrei..


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

io mi sono sempre sottostimata... se mi seziono o guardo a pezzi non mi posso lamentare... non ho difetti terribili (a parte gli uomini che scelgo) e ho diversi pregi... però il quadro d'insieme non so perchè non riesco a dargli valore.
dopo che mio padre è stato male... ho ripreso un po' di fiducia, non negli altri, ma almeno in me... mi sono vista più simpatica, più ironica, più capace, più carina... tanto da pensare anche di poter riacciuffare cialtry per almeno una notte, e anche qui ci sono riuscita... io non sono così sicura che, agendo con la dovuta pazienza, non possa farlo cadere ancora...
ma adesso la cosa che mi sembra importante sopra ad ogni altra sono io, e ho voglia solo di dimostrare a me stessa che da questa brutta giornata saprò uscirne bene...
da questo a pretendere con me stessa che la cosa non mi faccia male... ne passa...
però bisogna assolutamente che io non torni indietro dalla pur poca strada fatta in questi mesi... meglio che cambi avatar


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Però*

Potrebbe diventare questo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaBHQ47Qosk&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> io mi sono sempre sottostimata... se mi seziono o guardo a pezzi non mi posso lamentare... non ho difetti terribili (a parte gli uomini che scelgo) e ho diversi pregi... però il quadro d'insieme non so perchè non riesco a dargli valore.
> dopo che mio padre è stato male... ho ripreso un po' di fiducia, non negli altri, ma almeno in me... mi sono vista più simpatica, più ironica, più capace, più carina... tanto da pensare anche di poter riacciuffare cialtry per almeno una notte, e anche qui ci sono riuscita... io non sono così sicura che, agendo con la dovuta pazienza, non possa farlo cadere ancora...
> ma adesso la cosa che mi sembra importante sopra ad ogni altra sono io, e ho voglia solo di dimostrare a me stessa che da questa brutta giornata saprò uscirne bene...
> da questo a pretendere con me stessa che la cosa non mi faccia male... ne passa...
> però bisogna assolutamente che io non torni indietro dalla pur poca strada fatta in questi mesi... meglio che cambi avatar


dovrei leggere thread vecchi e sono troppo pigro.
che lavoro fai rita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Avatar*



Rita ha detto:


> io mi sono sempre sottostimata... se mi seziono o guardo a pezzi non mi posso lamentare... non ho difetti terribili (a parte gli uomini che scelgo) e ho diversi pregi... però il quadro d'insieme non so perchè non riesco a dargli valore.
> dopo che mio padre è stato male... ho ripreso un po' di fiducia, non negli altri, ma almeno in me... mi sono vista più simpatica, più ironica, più capace, più carina... tanto da pensare anche di poter riacciuffare cialtry per almeno una notte, e anche qui ci sono riuscita... io non sono così sicura che, agendo con la dovuta pazienza, non possa farlo cadere ancora...
> ma adesso la cosa che mi sembra importante sopra ad ogni altra sono io, e ho voglia solo di dimostrare a me stessa che da questa brutta giornata saprò uscirne bene...
> da questo a pretendere con me stessa che la cosa non mi faccia male... ne passa...
> però bisogna assolutamente che io non torni indietro dalla pur poca strada fatta in questi mesi... *meglio che cambi avatar*


L'ho cambiato anch'io ...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe diventare questo...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaBHQ47Qosk&mode=related&search=


cioè andare a ballare con un omosessuale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> dovrei leggere thread vecchi e sono troppo pigro.
> che lavoro fai rita?


l'impiegata e mi piace molto il mio lavoro.
poi un po' insegno, un po' scrivo...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cioè andare a ballare con un omosessuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
fare quello che andava (va) fatto: dirgli addio!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*No*



Rita ha detto:


> cioè andare a ballare con un omosessuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Affidarsi agli amici!


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> l'impiegata e mi piace molto il mio lavoro.
> poi un po' insegno, un po' scrivo...


ok quindi sei una stangona di 1,80 m, con un lavoro che ti piace e presumo economicamente indipendente. 
rapporto difficile con tuo padre? o al contrario troppo innamorata di lui e ne ricerchi la figura?
sdraiati e raccontati un pò.....non può che farti bene.....
PS: tanquilla niente fattura, tutto in nero


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok quindi sei una stangona di 1,80 m, con un lavoro che ti piace e presumo economicamente indipendente.
> rapporto difficile con tuo padre? o al contrario troppo innamorata di lui e ne ricerchi la figura?
> sdraiati e raccontati un pò.....non può che farti bene.....
> PS: tanquilla niente fattura, tutto in nero


no, niente rapporto difficile... è solo stato male e abbiamo temuto tanto per la sua salute... per questo mi riferivo a lui.
sono una stangona di 178 cm che ama i tacchi alti, con lavoro che piace, economicamente dipendente dalla banca a cui pago mensilmente la rata del mutuo per la mia casa...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> qualcuno qui ha detto che uno su cento esce di casa...


l'ho detto io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Fonti statistiche USA 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In Italia penso sia ancora meno.

Pero' uscire di casa e convivere non vuol dire passare un luminoso  E COSTRUTTIVO futuro insieme 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'ho detto io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì me lo ricordavo che eri tu... però grugno c'ha avuto ragione ad insistere...
sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo...
quegli 8 mesi in cui non si sono visti... lui è "maturato" per uscire. e lei è arrivata al momento giusto...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'ho detto io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rita rileggi la parte in neretto perche' mi sembra sia attinente alla storia in questione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Oppure...*



Rita ha detto:


> sì me lo ricordavo che eri tu... però grugno c'ha avuto ragione ad insistere...
> sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo...
> quegli 8 mesi in cui non si sono visti...* lui è "maturato" per uscire. e lei è arrivata al momento giusto*...


oppure ha maturato la moglie che non lo voleva più tra i piedi ...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

oggi nella mia camminata di due ore sono salita di 451 metri. non so quanti chilometri ho fatto, però almeno son salita. due ore di camminata... e sono riuscita ad attraversare la strada nell'incrocio che porta a casa di lei... nel secondo preciso in cui in macchina arrivava lui... che ha dovuto fermarmi per lasciarmi passare...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rita rileggi la parte in neretto perche' mi sembra sia attinente alla storia in questione


magari invece chissà che bene andranno... lui lavora via durante la settimana e non avranno nemmeno il tempo di annoiarsi... ha vissuto 20 anni con una, vuoi che non riesca a viverne altrettanti con un'altra?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> oggi nella mia camminata di due ore sono salita di 451 metri. non so quanti chilometri ho fatto, però almeno son salita. due ore di camminata... e sono riuscita ad attraversare la strada nell'incrocio che porta a *casa di lei*... nel secondo preciso in cui in macchina arrivava lui... che ha dovuto fermarmi per lasciarmi passare...


rettifico... ora casa "loro"


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> magari invece chissà che bene andranno... lui lavora via durante la settimana e non avranno nemmeno il tempo di annoiarsi... ha vissuto 20 anni con una, vuoi che non riesca a viverne altrettanti con un'altra?


che ha già tradito? mi pare che l'abbia impostato come il suo precedente matrimonio


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> oggi nella mia camminata di due ore sono salita di 451 metri. non so quanti chilometri ho fatto, però almeno son salita. due ore di camminata... e sono riuscita ad attraversare la strada nell'incrocio che porta a casa di lei... nel secondo preciso in cui in macchina arrivava lui... che ha dovuto fermarmi per lasciarmi passare...


erano 10 km... la salita du 451 metri in due kilometri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Sintesi*

Tu eri convinta di non poter essere altro che un'amante perché lui era sposato.
Per le tue insicurezze non riuscivi a manifestare il tuo coinvolgimento.
Per tutto questo pensi che Grugno che ci ha creduto e si è dimostrata più coinvolta e bisognosa è risultata vincente...
MA
...bisogna vedere se sarebbe potuto andare diversamente
se sarebbe stata una cosa positiva una relazione con un uomo che comunque ha tradito la donna con cui stava andando ad abitare...
...e se fossi tu ad averlo e lui fosse andato con Grugno (lascia stare che lei non lo sa, ma i fatti sono questi) tu saresti contenta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Che fai?*



Rita ha detto:


> erano 10 km... la salita du 451 metri in due kilometri


Ti fai una domanda e ti dai una risposta?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti fai una domanda e ti dai una risposta?


 
Io l'avevo detto mesi fa che se la cantava e se la suonava...Rita...svegliaaaaa...è la loro vita.....tu fai la tua.....


Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu eri convinta di non poter essere altro che un'amante perché lui era sposato.
> Per le tue insicurezze non riuscivi a manifestare il tuo coinvolgimento.
> Per tutto questo pensi che Grugno che ci ha creduto e si è dimostrata più coinvolta e bisognosa è risultata vincente...
> MA
> ...


ma lei è contenta. e io no.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu eri convinta di non poter essere altro che un'amante perché lui era sposato.
> Per le tue insicurezze non riuscivi a manifestare il tuo coinvolgimento.
> Per tutto questo pensi che Grugno che ci ha creduto e si è dimostrata più coinvolta e bisognosa è risultata vincente...
> MA
> ...


 
Non solo. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.

Lui magari ha dato a Grugno certezze che non ha dato a Rita. 

Io vedo il caso mio: due tentativi, entrambi fallimentari. Il rapporto con il mio ex amante è sempre stato disastroso, da single e da sposati.

Con sua moglie, sono a suo dire sposati da 20 anni senza una lite.

Evidentemente a lei le certezze necessarie ha saputo darle 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che volete che vi dica, bisogna essere realisti 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io l'avevo detto mesi fa che se la cantava e se la suonava...Rita...svegliaaaaa...è la loro vita.....tu fai la tua.....
> 
> 
> Bacio!








   c'entro un po' anche io, visto dove era due (tre? ho perso il conto) settimane fa...
e era  la mia vita quando questa si è rifatta viva...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> c'entro un po' anche io, visto dove era due (tre? ho perso il conto) settimane fa...
> e era la mia vita quando questa si è rifatta viva...


 
c'entri perché ti sei SUPERIMPOSTA....mica ti ha cercato lui...

guarda che non dico queste cose per farti incavolare. Ma se non guardi la realtà in faccia, come fai a guarire?!?!?


No, sul serio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ci dispiace vederti così 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non solo. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.
> 
> *Lui magari ha dato a Grugno certezze che non ha dato a Rita. *


Vedi io credo che non ho saputo coglierle. ed è per questo che non mi do pace e mi mangio le mani... insomma, lui lavorava via e il week end dormiva spesso da me, mi diceva di essere coinvolto, che è difficile trovare una persona con cui si sta così bene, mi chiedeva se lo amavo... e io NO! Forse è Grugno ad aver dato a lui certezze che Rita non ha dato a lui


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> c'entri perché ti sei SUPERIMPOSTA....mica ti ha cercato lui...
> 
> guarda che non dico queste cose per farti incavolare. Ma se non guardi la realtà in faccia, come fai a guarire?!?!?
> 
> ...


no, però gli son bastati due sms per mettersi a cercarmi anche lui...
e a casa mia c'è venuto coi suoi piedini, organizzando ben bene la cosa, non trascinato da un raptus che ci ha colti per strada


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Beh insomma*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Non solo. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.
> 
> Lui magari ha dato a Grugno certezze che non ha dato a Rita.
> 
> ...


Però lei mica sa ...se no qualche lite ci sarebbe stata, o no?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Vedi io credo che non ho saputo coglierle. ed è per questo che non mi do pace e mi mangio le mani... insomma, lui lavorava via e il week end dormiva spesso da me, mi diceva di essere coinvolto, che è difficile trovare una persona con cui si sta così bene, mi chiedeva se lo amavo... e io NO! Forse è Grugno ad aver dato a lui certezze che Rita non ha dato a lui


 
Io non ci sto mica a patologicizzarmi, e non dovresti farlo nemmeno tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi spiego: dove sta scritto che sei tu che hai sbagliato a comprendere i messaggi?!?

Fatto sta che il rapporto com'era NON FUNZIONAVA per te, non al punto di farti pensare gioiosamente ad un futuro insieme....

quindi non sei tu che hai sbagliato, ma lui casomai.

E se pensi che una donna possa trovare la felicità o anche solo UN MINIMO DI SERENITA' in un rapporto dove ha ceduto a TUTTE le pretese emotive e non del partner, pensi sbagliato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma di grosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no, però gli son bastati due sms per mettersi a cercarmi anche lui...
> e a casa mia c'è venuto coi suoi piedini, organizzando ben bene la cosa, non trascinato da un raptus che ci ha colti per strada


e poi dopo due settimane che era tornato con lei, mi ha cercata lui...
parlava di carenze di letto...
bella storia, hanno, davvero...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però lei mica sa ...se no qualche lite ci sarebbe stata, o no?


già, ma resta il fatto che lei ha evidentemente ottenuto nel tempo - prima della famosa gravidanza che poi li ha costretti, lui soprattutto (a suo dire) al matrimonio, e dopo - una sicurezza emotiva che io con lui non ho MAI avuto.

E come dicevo a Rita, non ci sto a patologicizzarmi per questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    Come peraltro lui perfidamente ha cercato di vendermi....


Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Bisogna essere realisti*

Però nemmeno raccontarsi che chi vorremmo vive una vita perfetta tra petali di rose...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma lei è contenta. e io no.


anche se a dir suo (di lui), lei è molto gelosa...
e ricordo ancora la parte che ha fatto al bar quando è arrivata, ci ha visti seduti assieme con altri e ha rifiutato di sedersi, andandosene senza salutare. e lui che non l'ha nemmeno seguita... se ne è andato 10 minuti dopo quando lei ha chiamato incazzata... bella storia d'amore davvero e... belle sicurezze


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però nemmeno raccontarsi che chi vorremmo vive una vita perfetta tra petali di rose...


 
no, per carità 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Anzi, nel mio caso la sua vita mi appare estremamente grigia e limitata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non è questo il punto. Ma il punto, per me, e credo per qualsiasi persona sana, è  - che a tacere di tutto il resto - tra di noi non ha funzionato ANCHE perché io con lui non mi sono mai sentita sicura di lui e del rapporto. I miei bisogni non erano soddisfatti.

Con lei invece questa costruzione ha retto, è un dato di fatto, anche se magari il loro matrimonio, come appare dall'esterno, è spento e piuttosto incolore.

Sono due profili diversi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





B acio!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e poi dopo due settimane che era tornato con lei, mi ha cercata lui...
> parlava di carenze di letto...
> bella storia, hanno, davvero...


e cazzo, ora te lo devo proprio dire in italiano!..e tu vai con coso che ti dice che con l'altra ha carenze di letto? o che magari non" l'accetta" abbastanza?


Rita, ti senti un buco o credi di valere un qualcosina di piu'.


Perdona gli accenti forti, ma forse è ora che ti si dia una scrollata della madonna cara, sei troppo intelligente per ostinarti a non schiodarti!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> anche se a dir suo (di lui), lei è molto gelosa...
> e ricordo ancora la parte che ha fatto al bar quando è arrivata, ci ha visti seduti assieme con altri e ha rifiutato di sedersi, andandosene senza salutare. e lui che non l'ha nemmeno seguita... se ne è andato 10 minuti dopo quando lei ha chiamato incazzata... bella storia d'amore davvero e... belle sicurezze


Piantala. vedi di rafforzare le tue.

Non pensare ai quei due.

te lo dico da amica, non da nemica.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e cazzo, ora te lo devo proprio dire in italiano!..e tu vai con coso che ti dice che con l'altra ha carenze di letto? o che magari non" l'accetta" abbastanza?
> 
> 
> Rita, ti senti un buco o credi di valere un qualcosina di piu'.
> ...


 
all'epoca lo mandai a...
comunque non vedo il sesso come una cosa sporca. 
il fatto di aver fatto del sesso meraviglioso con questa persona non ha niente a che fare con prestazioni meccaniche perfette, ha a che fare con un desiderio reciproco travolgente... e questo so che c'era... e c'era ancora 3 settimane fa...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Piantala. vedi di rafforzare le tue.
> 
> Non pensare ai quei due.
> 
> te lo dico da amica, non da nemica.


già... devo solo assorbire l'urto.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*how to dismantle an atomic bomb*

I was unconscious, half asleep
The water is warm till you discover how deep
I wasn't jumping for me it was a fall
It's a long way down to nothing at all 

You've got to get yourself together
You've got stuck in a moment and you can't get out of it
Don't say that later will be better now
You're stuck in a moment and you can't get out of it 

And if the night runs over
And if the day won't last
And if our way should falter
Along the stony pass 

And if the night runs over
And if the day won't last
And if your way should falter
Along the stony pass
It's just a moment
This time will pass


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e cazzo, ora te lo devo proprio dire in italiano!..e tu vai con coso che ti dice che con l'altra ha carenze di letto? o che magari non" *l'accetta"* abbastanza?
> 
> 
> Rita, ti senti un buco o credi di valere un qualcosina di piu'.
> ...


Dovrebbe effettivamente accettarlo piu' spesso


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

è solo una di quelle giornate tremendamente difficili che ogni tanto mi capitano e che mi fanno capire che l'uragano è passato, ha buttato giù la casa e mi tocca rimettermi a fare il muratore.. qui sola soletta mentre lui, che è una persona brutta cattiva, che ha fatto soffrire deu donne e conrifica quell'unica che rende felice... ecco, a lui vanno tutte dritte,


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no, niente rapporto difficile... è solo stato male e abbiamo temuto tanto per la sua salute... per questo mi riferivo a lui.
> sono una stangona di 178 cm che ama i tacchi alti, con lavoro che piace, economicamente dipendente dalla banca a cui pago mensilmente la rata del mutuo per la mia casa...


ma io chiedevo in generale, non perchè tu avessi fatto riferimento a lui in particolare. te lo avrei chiesto anche se non l'avessi citato in quanto è perlomeno curioso che tu sia attratto da uomini così più adulti di te. uno può essere un caso, ma due.........


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> è solo una di quelle giornate tremendamente difficili che ogni tanto mi capitano e che mi fanno capire che l'uragano è passato, ha buttato giù la casa e mi tocca rimettermi a fare il muratore.. qui sola soletta mentre lui, che è una persona brutta cattiva, che ha fatto soffrire deu donne e conrifica quell'unica che rende felice... ecco, a lui vanno tutte dritte,


 
Il che dovrebbe farti riflettere....sull'utilità di perdere ancora tempo con loro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma io chiedevo in generale, non perchè tu avessi fatto riferimento a lui in particolare. te lo avrei chiesto anche se non l'avessi citato in quanto è perlomeno curioso che tu sia attratto da uomini così più adulti di te. uno può essere un caso, ma due.........


come due? "giorgino" ha 45 anni, 7 più di me...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il che dovrebbe farti riflettere....sull'utilità di perdere ancora tempo con loro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io alla fine ce la faccio, sai? Solo che la botta c'è...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

solo che se ci fosse un amico o un'amica a coccolarmi un po' stasera... a portarmi la camomilla mentre me ne sto sotto la copertina...
uffi.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> come due? "giorgino" ha 45 anni, 7 più di me...


devo aver fatto confusione. 
giorgino=cialtry?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> devo aver fatto confusione.
> giorgino=cialtry?


era ironico, ovviamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

urto di vomito dovrebbe essere...

ed invece ti disperi perchè hai saputo sta stronzata.


Rita, dimmi, credi che abbiano aggiunto e tolto qualcosa a te?

Tu sposti la tua angoscia su di loro, fino a quando farai questo non andrai mai da nessuna parte...tu dai un nome " cialtri e grugno" a tutte le tue paure, a tutte le tue fragilità...e invece di aprire la porta e dire basta, continui a girare intorno a sti due stonzi per mascherare altre altre cose di te che non vuoi superare..sensi di inferiorità...etc...

cara Rita, tu sei diventata dipendente da sto coso da 4 soldi, e il fatto di negarlo definitivamente ti fa una paura boia perchè è come se tu perdessi  te . hai una cosi opinione bassa di te stessa che oscura la tua capacità di mandarlo a fare in c.

Tant'è che tu non attrai i ragazzi che vuoi ( veramente manco li cerchi ) ma continui a girare intorno ad un coso che rafforza l'opinione negativa che hai di te stessa.

Guarda che è un circolo dal quale non se ne esce se non lo prendi per le corna e *REAGISCI verso la giusta direzione che non è il bar.*

*Rita, tu credi di meritare un qualcosa di piu' si o no?!!!*


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> era ironico, ovviamente.


ok quindi cialtry=47 anni?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> è solo una di quelle giornate tremendamente difficili che ogni tanto mi capitano e che mi fanno capire che l'uragano è passato, ha buttato giù la casa e mi tocca rimettermi a fare il muratore.. qui sola soletta mentre lui, che è una persona brutta cattiva, che ha fatto soffrire deu donne e conrifica quell'unica che rende felice... ecco, a lui vanno tutte dritte,


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita!
Innanzitutto: anche se tu gli avessi detto che lo amavi non sarebbe venuto via per te da casa, sai perchè? Perchè non basta quello. Se no avrebbe lasciato subito la famiglia per grugno e ora non la tradirebbe con te. No, gurgno è stata solo più sfortunata (come può essere fortunata una che si trova con un dongiovanni incallito, piagnucoloso, bruttino, con famiglia alle spalle, già tradita sia ai tempi della relazione sia ora che stanno insieme?) perchè si è trovata al momento sbagliato nel posto sbagliato e cialtry ha deciso che se proprio doveva ricominciare (mi immagino le valigie sulla porta... altro che scelta autonoma!) meglio partire da una che sapeva com'era che dall'ignoto! 
Davvero vorresti che ora lui infilasse le chiavi nella toppa e ti dicesse "tesoro, sono tornato!"? E magari prima era nel letto di lei.
Il problema è che uno così tu non lo devi neppure volere! E, diciamolo, lo vuoi solo perchè non ti capita di meglio e allora rimugini sul passato e ti rode perchè non ti senti "scelta". Devi fare i salti di gioia. Se il destino non ti ha dato lui è perchè meriti di meglio! Quando hai trovato casa hai scelto quella che ti sembrava perfetta per te o hai preso la prima disponibile?
L'uomo perfetto per te esiste. E' single (massimo vedovo), interessante, galante.... e mille altre cose che solo tu puoi sapere come.
Posso darti un suggerimento?
Metti su la musica, stasera, un bicchiere di vino bianco e inizia a scrivere tutto quello che vorresti lui fosse, immaginalo con te, carattere, comportamento, estetica... vedrai com'è lontano da cialtry, narcy e banda bassotti! 
Rita, forza! La serata passerà, domani è un giorno nuovo e chissà che può succedere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacino
L.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok quindi cialtry=47 anni?


45


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> all'epoca lo mandai a...
> comunque non vedo il sesso come una cosa sporca.
> il fatto di aver fatto del sesso meraviglioso con questa persona non ha niente a che fare con prestazioni meccaniche perfette, ha a che fare con un desiderio reciproco travolgente... e questo so che c'era... e c'era ancora 3 settimane fa...


 
nemmeno per me il sesso è una cosa sporca..ma che centra...è sulla reciprocità che si discute.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> urto di vomito dovrebbe essere...
> 
> ed invece ti disperi perchè hai saputo sta stronzata.
> 
> ...


 
Sì. In linea teorica. Poi c'è in me un peccato originale che me lo impedisce. 
Per il resto hai ragione. Solo che il fatto di sapere che hai ragione, non rende la salita una discesa...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sì. In linea teorica. Poi c'è in me un peccato originale che me lo impedisce.
> Per il resto hai ragione. Solo che il fatto di sapere che hai ragione, non rende la salita una discesa...


bene! (si fa x dire)
quale sarebbe questo peccato originale?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Rita!
> Innanzitutto: anche se tu gli avessi detto che lo amavi non sarebbe venuto via per te da casa, sai perchè? Perchè non basta quello. Se no avrebbe lasciato subito la famiglia per grugno e ora non la tradirebbe con te. No, gurgno è stata solo più sfortunata (come può essere fortunata una che si trova con un dongiovanni incallito, piagnucoloso, bruttino, con famiglia alle spalle, già tradita sia ai tempi della relazione sia ora che stanno insieme?) perchè si è trovata al momento sbagliato nel posto sbagliato e cialtry ha deciso che se proprio doveva ricominciare (mi immagino le valigie sulla porta... altro che scelta autonoma!) meglio partire da una che sapeva com'era che dall'ignoto!
> Davvero vorresti che ora lui infilasse le chiavi nella toppa e ti dicesse "tesoro, sono tornato!"? E magari prima era nel letto di lei.
> Il problema è che uno così tu non lo devi neppure volere! E, diciamolo, lo vuoi solo perchè non ti capita di meglio e allora rimugini sul passato e ti rode perchè non ti senti "scelta". Devi fare i salti di gioia. Se il destino non ti ha dato lui è perchè meriti di meglio! Quando hai trovato casa hai scelto quella che ti sembrava perfetta per te o hai preso la prima disponibile?
> ...


Tipo scoprire che anche Bassettoni è sposato?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Rita!
> Innanzitutto: anche se tu gli avessi detto che lo amavi non sarebbe venuto via per te da casa, sai perchè? Perchè non basta quello. Se no avrebbe lasciato subito la famiglia per grugno e ora non la tradirebbe con te. No, gurgno è stata solo più sfortunata (come può essere fortunata una che si trova con un dongiovanni incallito, piagnucoloso, bruttino, con famiglia alle spalle, già tradita sia ai tempi della relazione sia ora che stanno insieme?) perchè si è trovata al momento sbagliato nel posto sbagliato e cialtry ha deciso che se proprio doveva ricominciare (mi immagino le valigie sulla porta... altro che scelta autonoma!) meglio partire da una che sapeva com'era che dall'ignoto!
> Davvero vorresti che ora lui infilasse le chiavi nella toppa e ti dicesse "tesoro, sono tornato!"? E magari prima era nel letto di lei.
> Il problema è che uno così tu non lo devi neppure volere! E, diciamolo, lo vuoi solo perchè non ti capita di meglio e allora rimugini sul passato e ti rode perchè non ti senti "scelta". Devi fare i salti di gioia. Se il destino non ti ha dato lui è perchè meriti di meglio! Quando hai trovato casa hai scelto quella che ti sembrava perfetta per te o hai preso la prima disponibile?
> ...


La casa l'ho scelta un po' in fretta... non avevo contato le spese condominiali... e il lavoro di ristrutturazione che adesso è saltato fuori


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Tipo scoprire che anche Bassettoni è sposato?


e quindi poter levare finalmente le ancore dal bar e andare verso lidi migliori!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nemmeno per me il sesso è una cosa sporca..ma che centra...è sulla reciprocità che si discute.


riesco ad accorgermi quando c'è reprocità. almeno su questa cosa non ho dubbi...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> La casa l'ho scelta un po' in fretta... non avevo contato le spese condominiali... e il lavoro di ristrutturazione che adesso è saltato fuori


bagno?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sì. In linea teorica. Poi c'è in me un peccato originale che me lo impedisce.
> Per il resto hai ragione. Solo che il fatto di sapere che hai ragione, non rende la salita una discesa...


 
Rita, non ci sono discese per nessuno cara, cacciatelo nel melone.


vado dal mio bestio che si deve fare la doccia e non vuole  

	
	
		
		
	


	









domani ricomincia la scuola....


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bene! (si fa x dire)
> quale sarebbe questo peccato originale?


la mia insicurezza? il mio aver buttato via 11 anni con un tizio che in fondo manco amavo? IL RITROVARMI A 38 ANNI così sola e così passionale per carattere? almeno fossi una donna cornetto algida... il maiuscolo è casuale, non volevo urlare


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita, non ci sono discese per nessuno cara, cacciatelo nel melone.
> 
> 
> vado dal mio bestio che si deve fare la doccia e non vuole
> ...


anche io dovrei e non voglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie della compagnia..
ciao


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la mia insicurezza? il mio aver buttato via 11 anni con un tizio che in fondo manco amavo? IL RITROVARMI A 38 ANNI così sola e così passionale per carattere? almeno fossi una donna cornetto algida... il maiuscolo è casuale, non volevo urlare


ari-bene!!!
allora è su questo che devi focalizzare l'attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!
non centrarla su comportamenti di terzi o aspettative sugli stessi. Nessuno colmerà mai questa insicurezza, purtroppo e anche per fortuna l'onere tocca solo a te!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la mia insicurezza? *il mio aver buttato via 11 anni con un tizio che in fondo manco amavo*? IL RITROVARMI A 38 ANNI così sola e così passionale per carattere? almeno fossi una donna cornetto algida... il maiuscolo è casuale, non volevo urlare


Dici che di Cialtry sei innamorata?
Io dico di no. Magari presa. Magari riepiva un pò quel vuoto che  senti. Magari era una cotta o una sbandata o voglia di avere ciò che non si può avere. 
Ma lo Amavi? (e devo usare le lettere maiuscole come TBT, scusate)


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ari-bene!!!
> allora è su questo che devi focalizzare l'attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> non centrarla su comportamenti di terzi o aspettative sugli stessi. Nessuno colmerà mai questa insicurezza, purtroppo e anche per fortuna l'onere tocca solo a te!!!!!!!


oggi mia madre ha detto una cosa sorprendente... dopo l'ennesimo "quando ti fidanzi", ha detto che lei mi vedrebbe bene con uno più grande di me...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dici che di Cialtry sei innamorata?
> Io dico di no. Magari presa. Magari riepiva un pò quel vuoto che senti. Magari era una cotta o una sbandata o voglia di avere ciò che non si può avere.
> Ma lo Amavi? (e devo usare le lettere maiuscole come TBT, scusate)


Ho sempre detto di no.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

secondo compitino per Rita:
fai una lista di quello che hai e di quello che ti manca. e poi chiediti e scrivi se ti riesce il perchè queste cose le hai e perchè le altre invece no.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> oggi mia madre ha detto una cosa sorprendente... dopo l'ennesimo "quando ti fidanzi", ha detto che lei mi vedrebbe bene con uno più grande di me...


Le provano tutte!
Mia zia sta cercando di convincere mia cugina (che vive a Roma, ha mille interessi, è indipendente, va in palestra, a teatro, esce con amici, d'estate fa avcanze favolose con gente sempre diversa) a chattare per incontrare l'anima gemella. E' vero che lei si lamenta di non incontrare qualcuno giusto per lei, ma credi davvero che la chat l'aiuterebbe? *E' lei che non VUOLE la persona giusta perchè non cerca la persona giusta, ma uno che faccia sentire lei quella giusta.* C'è una bella differenza e soprattutto c'è l'assoluta, conseguente impossibilità di trovare la felicità.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> oggi mia madre ha detto una cosa sorprendente... dopo l'ennesimo "quando ti fidanzi", ha detto che lei mi vedrebbe bene con uno più grande di me...
























spero che scherzasse!!! non per la seconda ma per la prima......
e quante volte te lo dice scusa?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto di no.


ed è no, la risposta.
Amore non è voglia di averlo perchè lui non ci vuole o abbiamo passato bei momenti o non lo possiamo avere.
Amore è di più.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> secondo compitino per Rita:
> fai una lista di quello che hai e di quello che ti manca. e poi chiediti e scrivi se ti riesce il perchè queste cose le hai e perchè le altre invece no.


quello che ho:
- la salute (giova' un'emoticon che si tocca, please)
- due genitori un po' nevrotici che stravedono per me
- un lavoro che mi piace
- una casa mia
- un'aspetto piacevole
- una dotazione maxi di ironia

quello che non ho:
- amore
- sesso
- tenerezze
- passione
- autostima
- amici veri
- un gatto per far la zitella per bene


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> spero che scherzasse!!! non per la seconda ma per la prima......
> e quante volte te lo dice scusa?


circa 10 al giorno


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> quello che ho:
> - la salute (giova' un'emoticon che si tocca, please)
> - due genitori un po' nevrotici che stravedono per me
> - un lavoro che mi piace
> ...


rita ok, ma il compito difficile è l'altro.
Amici veri niente? come mai?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> quello che ho:
> - la salute (giova' un'emoticon che si tocca, please)
> - due genitori un po' nevrotici che stravedono per me
> - un lavoro che mi piace
> ...


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...um=10&um=1&hl=it&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&sa=N


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> circa 10 al giorno


gulp lo dico io!!!!
e tu come la prendi 'sta cosa?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita, quant'è lontana topolinia dalla capitale?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*la mamma*

beh, malissimo, logico. poi mento spudoratamente e le dico che sto bene così. ieri sera per la prima volta, quando mi ha detto sta cosa dell'uomo più grande, le ho detto che ha ragione, ma che l'uomo più grande ha sposato. dice che le persone si separano... che se qualcuno mi piace devo andare a prendermelo... che devo essere più sicura di  me.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*roma*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Rita, quant'è lontana topolinia dalla capitale?


 ti ho risposto in privato. perchè lo chiedi?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, malissimo, logico. poi mento spudoratamente e le dico che sto bene così. ieri sera per la prima volta, quando mi ha detto sta cosa dell'uomo più grande, le ho detto che ha ragione, ma che l'uomo più grande ha sposato. dice che le persone si separano... che se qualcuno mi piace devo andare a prendermelo... che devo essere più sicura di me.


Ti istiga!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> rita ok, ma il compito difficile è l'altro.
> Amici veri niente? come mai?


perchè la gente è opportunista e mi cerca quando ha bisogno... perchè io so ascoltare, dare affetto, aiutare... poi quando non ha più bisogno... via!
io ho sempre un po' di amici... finchè non si fidanzano. poi quando si sfidanzano tornano


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

le mamme...le mamme... come la mia mamma


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> perchè la gente è opportunista e mi cerca quando ha bisogno... perchè io so ascoltare, dare affetto, aiutare... poi quando non ha più bisogno... via!
> io ho sempre un po' di amici... finchè non si fidanzano. poi quando si sfidanzano tornano


vabbè, io ho molte amiche single impenitenti e comunque le sento e le vedo sia io single o in coppia!Non mi sembra che le tue siano grandi amicizie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... ma perchè?


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, malissimo, logico. poi mento spudoratamente e le dico che sto bene così. ieri sera per la prima volta, quando mi ha detto sta cosa dell'uomo più grande, le ho detto che ha ragione, ma che l'uomo più grande ha sposato. dice che le persone si separano... che se qualcuno mi piace devo andare a prendermelo... che devo essere più sicura di me.




















beh allora sarebbe ora di parlare franco e dirle di smetterla visto che ne soffri, no?
non vorrei essere maleducato ma il consiglio spero sia una battuta....
l'ultima cosa mi pare ovviamente condivisibile,ma soprttutto auspicabile...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> perchè la gente è opportunista e mi cerca quando ha bisogno... perchè io so ascoltare, dare affetto, aiutare... poi quando non ha più bisogno... via!
> io ho sempre un po' di amici... finchè non si fidanzano. poi quando si sfidanzano tornano


non è che sei tu che non li cerchi più quando si fidanzano? chiedo....


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> beh allora sarebbe ora di parlare franco e dirle di smetterla visto che ne soffri, no?
> non vorrei essere maleducato ma il consiglio spero sia una battuta....
> l'ultima cosa mi pare ovviamente condivisibile,ma soprttutto auspicabile...


non è una battuta... è una cosa che ultimamente mi dice spesso.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> non è una battuta... è una cosa che ultimamente mi dice spesso.


beh, non è un buon punto di partenza....secondo me eh?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, io ho molte amiche single impenitenti e comunque le sento e le vedo sia io single o in coppia!Non mi sembra che le tue siano grandi amicizie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè siamo a topolinia e qui non conosco in effetti persone che vantino tante amicizie. le compagnie di amici non esistono nemmeno tra i più giovani... e il fatto che "tanto ci si incontra" fa si che la gente non debba fare sforzi per cercarsi. ho conosciuto  un paio persone da fuori e ci ho fatto belle amicizie che sono durate negli anni... ma si vive lontani e ora si sono sposati a settembre tutti e due, quindi basta con gli scambi di ospitalità


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *beh allora sarebbe ora di parlare franco e dirle di smetterla visto che ne soffri, no?*
> non vorrei essere maleducato ma il consiglio spero sia una battuta....
> l'ultima cosa mi pare ovviamente condivisibile,ma soprttutto auspicabile...


quando ho parlato chiaro con lei, quando le ho mostrato il mio tallone d'achille, lei ha preso la mira verso quel punto debole e ha sparato... ha preso le mie confidenze e alla prima litigata ci ha fatto un fagotto e le ha calpestate. le dico che mi sento sola... litighiamo e lei dice: "nessuno ti ha voluta".  routine. ci ho fatto 6 anni di psicoterapia...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

456.7789.000.888.000.000.000. volte ti abbiamo detto : prendi il treno e viaggia, spostati, guarda, osserva, teatro. musica, cinema, e se non sai con chi andare, prendi un single come te , e andate insieme. se continui  a frequentare bar..stai fresca Rita...


----------



## Old AlexRo (9 Settembre 2007)

Ciao Rita,
Io non ti conosco (ma sto leggendo i vari 3d di questo bel forum e mi sto facendo una idea sui suoi fragili e amorevoli partecipanti).
Secondo me a te non serve nulla se non un nuovo innamoramento. Ora io non so dove minchia sia la tua Topolinia ma in un buco di provincia come Ferrara una 38enne è tutto tranne che una zitella con gatto appresso e mancanza di autostima. Trovare quarantenni single o divorziati non è un problema per una che ha le cose che hai messo nella parte alta della lista. Probabilmente è solo questione di smettersi di dosso quell'aurea da amante fatale e possibilmente smuovere il culetto sodo (dalle tante ore di salite e discese per Topolinia) qualche metro in più dei duecento che percorri per arrivare al solito bar. Non è un sessantenne la soluzione al tuo problema ma un sano innamoramento con qualcuno di un po' più giovane che magari si stia rendendo conto che la vita da solo non è poi tutta 'sta cosa che gli amici gli avevan detto. Fatti presentare qualcuno dalle colleghe, cugini, amici, frequenta il bar no.2 di Topolinia, iscriviti a qualche circolo di qualsivogliapassionechehai ma smetti di piangerti addosso e non passare davanti a casa loro. Se conosco gli uomini (specialmente quelli che lamentano crisi matrimoniali) il tuo Cialtry si rifarà vivo al primo tirar di sai cosa. Per questo urge una difesa che non lasci passare stavolta e per sempre il marrano.

Umilmente ho espresso una opinione.

Besos.

EDIT: Mi è sfuggito un particolare: Vivi sola ma vicino ai tuoi? Tipo casa unica divisa in appartamenti?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> perchè siamo a topolinia e qui non conosco in effetti persone che vantino tante amicizie. le compagnie di amici non esistono nemmeno tra i più giovani... e il fatto che "tanto ci si incontra" fa si che la gente non debba fare sforzi per cercarsi. ho conosciuto un paio persone da fuori e ci ho fatto belle amicizie che sono durate negli anni... ma si vive lontani e ora si sono sposati a settembre tutti e due, quindi basta con gli scambi di ospitalità


mica vero! Anzi, ti faranno conoscere loro persone interessanti per vederti in compagnia!
Non mollarle tu!
Un bacio!


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> quando ho parlato chiaro con lei, quando le ho mostrato il mio tallone d'achille, lei ha preso la mira verso quel punto debole e ha sparato... ha preso le mie confidenze e alla prima litigata ci ha fatto un fagotto e le ha calpestate. le dico che mi sento sola... litighiamo e lei dice: "nessuno ti ha voluta". routine. ci ho fatto 6 anni di psicoterapia...


beh, fa pendant con la mia.....
e ancora ti fa male? al posto del tallone io c'ho un callo adesso.....

















a questo non c'è rimedio se non riuscire a anestetizzarsi, ma riconosco che per alcune persone può risultare difficile se non  impossibile.
mi spiace....


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*Non è valido*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Ciao Rita,
> Io non ti conosco (ma sto leggendo i vari 3d di questo bel forum e mi sto facendo una idea sui suoi fragili e amorevoli partecipanti).
> Secondo me a te non serve nulla se non un nuovo innamoramento. Ora io non so dove minchia sia la tua Topolinia ma in un buco di provincia come Ferrara una 38enne è tutto tranne che una zitella con gatto appresso e mancanza di autostima. Trovare quarantenni single o divorziati non è un problema per una che ha le cose che hai messo nella parte alta della lista. Probabilmente è solo questione di smettersi di dosso quell'aurea da amante fatale e possibilmente smuovere il culetto sodo (dalle tante ore di salite e discese per Topolinia) qualche metro in più dei duecento che percorri per arrivare al solito bar. Non è un sessantenne la soluzione al tuo problema ma un sano innamoramento con qualcuno di un po' più giovane che magari si stia rendendo conto che la vita da solo non è poi tutta 'sta cosa che gli amici gli avevan detto. Fatti presentare qualcuno dalle colleghe, cugini, amici, frequenta il bar no.2 di Topolinia, iscriviti a qualche circolo di qualsivogliapassionechehai ma smetti di piangerti addosso e non passare davanti a casa loro. Se conosco gli uomini (specialmente quelli che lamentano crisi matrimoniali) il tuo Cialtry si rifarà vivo al primo tirar di sai cosa. Per questo urge una difesa che non lasci passare stavolta e per sempre il marrano.
> 
> ...


 
non è valido...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi hai fatta piangere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vivo da sola, dall'altra parte della città rispetto ai miei... che a topolinia vuol dire essere vicini di casa... poi, oggi ho fatto 10 km a piedi!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> beh, fa pendant con la mia.....
> e ancora ti fa male? al posto del tallone io c'ho un callo adesso.....
> 
> 
> ...


ci ho fatto il callo... ma mi è toccato andare a vivere da sola per riuscirci.
solo che, appunto, non posso dirle "smettila che mi fai male"...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ci ho fatto il callo... ma mi è toccato andare a vivere da sola per riuscirci.
> solo che, appunto, non posso dirle "smettila che mi fai male"...


si che puoi!!!
semplicemente le dici che se continua non ti fai più vedere e sopratttutto mantieni la promessa. se dici che ti fa male non c'hai fatto il callo.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si che puoi!!!
> semplicemente le dici che se continua non ti fai più vedere e sopratttutto mantieni la promessa. se dici che ti fa male non c'hai fatto il callo.


no che non posso... le mostro il punto debole e poi ci si affonda... due anni fa non ci siamo viste per due mesi (anche se si appostava sotto casa), ma le cose non sono cambiate... allora io non le dico più niente, lei si sente esclusa e ogni due mesi si mette a paingere perchè non ho confidenza con lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*buone intenzioni*



@lex ha detto:


> si che puoi!!!
> semplicemente le dici che se continua non ti fai più vedere e sopratttutto mantieni la promessa. se dici che ti fa male non c'hai fatto il callo.


Ma sua mamma lo fa con buone intenzione, così come lo facciamo noi.
Mica le dice "fai schifo e non ti vuole nessuno", le dice"datti una mossa".
Che poi le stesse cose dette da noi facciano da stimolo e dette dalla mamma facciano male è un'altro conto...si sa.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sua mamma lo fa con buone intenzione, così come lo facciamo noi.
> Mica le dice "fai schifo e non ti vuole nessuno", le dice"datti una mossa".
> Che poi le stesse cose dette da noi facciano da stimolo e dette dalla mamma facciano male è un'altro conto...si sa.


No, no, quando litighiamo, mi dice proprio "fai schifo non ti vuole nessuno" per ferirmi...
 a mente fredda lo ammette anche lei...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sua mamma lo fa con buone intenzione, così come lo facciamo noi.
> Mica le dice "fai schifo e non ti vuole nessuno", le dice"datti una mossa".
> Che poi le stesse cose dette da noi facciano da stimolo e dette dalla mamma facciano male è un'altro conto...si sa.


tu le hai detto "nessuno ti ha voluta?"


----------



## Old AlexRo (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> non è valido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non so se farti piangere sia un bene o un male. Se stai soffrendo ovviamente sono spiaciuto ma è proprio perchè ho capito che non hai nulla da temere ma solo da guadagnarci nello smuoverti un po' che ti ho detto quello che penso. In fondo mi ricordi un po' mia moglie, che non vuole che ci separiamo per paura di rimanere da sola. Tu non vuoi staccare il cordone (sia con i tuoi che con Cialtry) per lo stesso motivo. Immotivato.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tu le hai detto "nessuno ti ha voluta?"


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> No, no, quando litighiamo, mi dice proprio "fai schifo non ti vuole nessuno" per ferirmi...
> a mente fredda lo ammette anche lei...


sei figlia unica rita?


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

senti un pò, stangona insicura, vengo io a coccolarti e a prepararti la camomilla ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Realismo*

Comunque in una piccola città non è che ci siano poi tutte queste persone disponibili.
Sembra di aver a disposizione migliaia di persone, ma eliminate la metà (del proprio sesso), quelli fuori fascia di età (e se ne eliminano tanti), quelli sposati ...tra i rimanenti bisogna trovare qualcuno di cultura adeguata e che lo si trovi gradevole e infine che la cosa sia reciproca...
Insomma non è una cosa che lo trovi girato l'angolo.
Per questo l'idea di cambiare ambiente non è sbagliata, ma ci sono ostacoli oggettivi.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non so se farti piangere sia un bene o un male. Se stai soffrendo ovviamente sono spiaciuto ma è proprio perchè ho capito che non hai nulla da temere ma solo da guadagnarci nello smuoverti un po' che ti ho detto quello che penso. In fondo mi ricordi un po' mia moglie, che non vuole che ci separiamo per paura di rimanere da sola. Tu non vuoi staccare il cordone (sia con i tuoi che con Cialtry) per lo stesso motivo. Immotivato.


no qui dentro quando qualcuno mi fa piangere è perchè mi commuove... e la commozione è sempre positiva...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sei figlia unica rita?


sì, anche questa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*No*



@lex ha detto:


> tu le hai detto "nessuno ti ha voluta?"


Noi le diciamo: datti una mossa.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senti un pò, stangona insicura, vengo io a coccolarti e a prepararti la camomilla ok?


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no qui dentro quando qualcuno mi fa piangere è perchè mi commuove... e la commozione è sempre positiva...


sempre che non sia cerebrale


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noi le diciamo: datti una mossa.


P/R infatti è l'unoca cosa con cui ero d'accordo di quello che rita ha scritto le dice sua madre. rileggi.
mica rita ci rimane male per quello.  sei disattenta


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque in una piccola città non è che ci siano poi tutte queste persone disponibili.
> Sembra di aver a disposizione migliaia di persone, ma eliminate la metà (del proprio sesso), quelli fuori fascia di età (e se ne eliminano tanti), quelli sposati ...tra i rimanenti bisogna trovare qualcuno di cultura adeguata e che lo si trovi gradevole e infine che la cosa sia reciproca...
> Insomma non è una cosa che lo trovi girato l'angolo.
> Per questo l'idea di cambiare ambiente non è sbagliata, ma ci sono ostacoli oggettivi.


emh... io per la fascia d'età non è che ne elimino poi tanti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il problema è che io  non lo posso trovar solo gradevole... io voglio perderci la testa!
comunque l'altro giorno una signora carina che quando ci siamo conosciute mi ha preso a insulti perchè sono politicamente dall'altra parte e adesso mi adddorra... insomma mi ha detto che non ci può credere che una ragazza "bella e dolce" come te sia sola... lei mi ha detto che ha trovato il suo compagno 10 anni fa, a 50 anni... solo che poi salta fuori che l'ha trovato in brasile!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*e se...*



Rita ha detto:


> emh... io per la fascia d'età non è che ne elimino poi tanti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...politicamente uscissi da Topolinia? Ci sarà bisogno di rifornimento anche a livello nazionale...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...politicamente uscissi da Topolinia? Ci sarà bisogno di rifornimento anche a livello nazionale...


 
già, potrei andar alla Camera! Anzi tempo fa pensai che se ci va certa gente ci posso andare anche io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   poi la cronaca ha insegnato che laggiù è pieno di sposati traditori... mele (ci chiamava così, vero?) docet...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> già, potrei andar alla Camera! Anzi tempo fa pensai che se ci va certa gente ci posso andare anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anzi, meglio il senato... son più vecchietti


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> anzi, meglio il senato... son più vecchietti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*non solo*



Rita ha detto:


> già, potrei andar alla Camera! Anzi tempo fa pensai che se ci va certa gente ci posso andare anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come quadro ...c'è bisogno di gente sveglia ...portaborse che fanno ricerche e sanno metter giù un discorso...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come quadro ...c'è bisogno di gente sveglia ...portaborse che fanno ricerche e sanno metter giù un discorso...


si, e tirar sù..........


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come quadro ...c'è bisogno di gente sveglia ...portaborse che fanno ricerche e sanno metter giù un discorso...


beh, per portargli la borsa, bisognerebbe almeno conoscerne uno...
se no pensa che lo scippi!!!


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

scusa rita ma ho una curioità: sei al nord centro o sud?


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

risposto in privato, @lex... e aperto la birra, miciolidia


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

fumato  mezzo pacchetto di sigarette, ora messo su un etto e mezzo di pasta...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> fumato mezzo pacchetto di sigarette, ora messo su un etto e mezzo di pasta...


sei una principiante allora....


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

un etto e mezzo di lasagne al sugo di lepre, ragazzi...
una birra
1/2 pacchetto di sigarette
una brioche 
1 yogurt 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e la camomilla??????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*forse...*



Rita ha detto:


> un etto e mezzo di lasagne al sugo di lepre, ragazzi...
> una birra
> 1/2 pacchetto di sigarette
> una brioche
> ...


...forse è meglio il malox


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...forse è meglio il malox


o lo xanax


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*mi viene male*

... al pensiero di andare a dormire ed entrare sotto quelle coperte... 
non posso vedere il mio copriletto e ricordare quanto gli piacesse, infilarmici sotto e pensare dove dorme lui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Eh no!*



Rita ha detto:


> ... al pensiero di andare a dormire ed entrare sotto quelle coperte...
> non posso vedere il mio copriletto e ricordare quanto gli piacesse, infilarmici sotto e pensare dove dorme lui...


Questo proprio non si deve pensare!
Ci sono pensieri tabù da evitare o rimuovere


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

ha guardato la casa per bene... ha evidenziato che un quadro non c'era e che un altro era stato spostato... stava valutando quale casa convenisse? la mia non c'ha il parcheggio e poi è piccola


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ha guardato la casa per bene... ha evidenziato che un quadro non c'era e che un altro era stato spostato... stava valutando quale casa convenisse? la mia non c'ha il parcheggio e poi è piccola


no, niente xanax. Valium!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*?*



Rita ha detto:


> ha guardato la casa per bene... ha evidenziato che un quadro non c'era e che un altro era stato spostato... stava valutando quale casa convenisse? la mia non c'ha il parcheggio e poi è piccola


La mancanza di parcheggio è grave!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*come faccio?*

come faccio ad andare a dormire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*E' presto*



Rita ha detto:


> come faccio ad andare a dormire?


Bisogna aspettare che si chiudano gli occhi ...me ne intendo


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> come faccio ad andare a dormire?


1 cialtry........2 cialtry.........3 cialtry........ 4cialtry.............


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

mi sono riletta il mio primo post... 17/9/2006... avessi saputo che dopo un anno sarei stata qui a tormentarmi!!!!


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mi sono riletta il mio primo post... 17/9/2006... avessi saputo che dopo un anno sarei stata qui a tormentarmi!!!!


e lo scrivi pure?
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































































































chiamatemi il 118!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

*è finita*

bene, facciamo che questa faticosissima giornata sia finita...
penserò che lei non gli stira nemmeno le camicie visto e considerato che quando gliel'ho tolta c'aveva attaccata l'etichetta del lavasecco...
notte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*a domani*



Rita ha detto:


> bene, facciamo che questa faticosissima giornata sia finita...
> penserò che lei non gli stira nemmeno le camicie visto e considerato che quando gliel'ho tolta c'aveva attaccata l'etichetta del lavasecco...
> notte


Notte


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> bene, facciamo che questa faticosissima giornata sia finita...
> penserò che lei non gli stira nemmeno le camicie visto e considerato che quando gliel'ho tolta c'aveva attaccata l'etichetta del lavasecco...
> notte


notte rita


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notte


sono ancora qua... c'ho avuto un contrattempo televisivo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> sono ancora qua... c'ho avuto un contrattempo televisivo


Ne vale la pena!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senti un pò, stangona insicura, vengo io a coccolarti e a prepararti la camomilla ok?


che alex sia lodato


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> risposto in privato, @lex... e aperto la birra, miciolidia


 
Rita, non ho capito cosa hai aperto


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

alex vorrebbe che vi dicessi del 25enne che ho baciato due settimane fa... o erano 26?


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che alex sia lodato


il mio nome è E.R., Alex E.R.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non so se farti piangere sia un bene o un male. Se stai soffrendo ovviamente sono spiaciuto ma è proprio perchè ho capito che non hai nulla da temere ma solo da guadagnarci nello smuoverti un po' che ti ho detto quello che penso. In fondo mi ricordi un po' mia moglie, che non vuole che ci separiamo per paura di rimanere da sola. Tu non vuoi staccare il cordone (sia con i tuoi che con Cialtry) per lo stesso motivo. Immotivato.


 



ometto


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> alex vorrebbe che vi dicessi del 25enne che ho baciato due settimane fa... o erano 26?


 
ma che ce frega di quello che hai baciato...era solo un rospo.

Rita cara, ascolta le nostre preghiere ed esci da topolonia, li ci sono solo rospacci. datte ne mossa!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> il mio nome è E.R., Alex E.R.


bon, cambia nik allora.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bon, cambia nik allora.


avrei una crisi d'identità. pure questo? naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> avrei una crisi d'identità. pure questo? naaaaaaaaaaa


 
ma no...era per gasarti...nessun attentato alla tua identità.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma no...era per gasarti...nessun attentato alla tua identità.


perchè non te lo sembro già abbondantemente?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè non te lo sembro già abbondantemente?


 
ma se mi hai detto che hai un crisi di identità...io di mio non avrei detto nulla.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se mi hai detto che hai un crisi di identità...io di mio non avrei detto nulla.


ho detto che potrei averla se cambiassi nick.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*notte*

Pimpi e pimpe ...buonanotte


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pimpi e pimpe ...buonanotte


notte


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

inutile che dica che non lo è stata, vero??
se almeno potessi prendermi un po' cura di me... ma c'ho un casino in ufficio... niente ferie quest'anno e sono proprio a pezzi


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

*oggi litigo*

oggi litigo con il capo...
non ho fatto ferie quest'anno e non le posso prendere...
due settimane fa mi ero un po' sfogata e mi aveva detto che mi capiva, *che nemmeno lui le aveva ancore fatte* e che bisognava stringere i denti... però non mi aveva detto che sarebbe partito il giorno dopo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Oggi torna e mi sente!


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Ma cose da pazzi.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

Quando torna il tuo capo vai in ferie tu...hai diritto ad almeno due settimane consecutive nei mesiestivi..se non le hai godute queste ferie, fai sempre in tempo.....
Hai bisogno di cambiare aria....

Scusa na il pezzo di Cialtry e miss grugno, l'ho solo scorso...

Pensa seiamente a farti un viaggetto...almeno di 2 giorni...altrimenti diventi pazza!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

*Io è meglio che...*


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando torna il tuo capo vai in ferie tu...hai diritto ad almeno due settimane consecutive nei mesiestivi..se non le hai godute queste ferie, fai sempre in tempo.....
> Hai bisogno di cambiare aria....
> 
> Scusa na il pezzo di Cialtry e miss grugno, l'ho solo scorso...
> ...


 
un conto è aver diritto alle ferie, un conto è non poterci andare. che faccio,  lascio le cose impiantate?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> un conto è aver diritto alle ferie, un conto è non poterci andare. che faccio, lascio le cose impiantate?


sì!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rivoluzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hai saputo di bassettoni?
P.S. a parte gli scherzi, tu sai se qualcuno può sostituirti. magari il capo stesso, visto che lui le ferie le ha fatte! Perchè non vieni a trovarmi a Roma?
Bacino


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Rivoluzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hai saputo di bassettoni?
> P.S. a parte gli scherzi, tu sai se qualcuno può sostituirti. magari il capo stesso, visto che lui le ferie le ha fatte! Perchè non vieni a trovarmi a Roma?
> Bacino


è da tantissimissimo che voglio tornare a roma! se riesco a trovare qualche camera a pochissimo prezzo e decenti condizioni ci vengo di certo e spero avrai tempo di incontrarmi!
il capo non saprebbe nemmeno da che parte prendere.
io invece l'ho preso a male parole appena ha messo piede in ufficio... caffè di mezz'ora con le colleghe e racconto per filo e per segno delle sue vacanze mentre io non alzavo la testa, nemmeno il tempo di mangiare oggi... quando ha messo il naso nella mia stanza l'ho aggredito davanti a una nuova collega giovane. mi ha chiesto che soluzione avrei... ma veramente trovare la soluzione sarebbe compito suo!!!! dice che domani facciamo due chiacchiere.... adesso mi butto sulle urgenze e poi mollo tutto...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> è da tantissimissimo che voglio tornare a roma! se riesco a trovare qualche camera a pochissimo prezzo e decenti condizioni ci vengo di certo e spero avrai tempo di incontrarmi!
> il capo non saprebbe nemmeno da che parte prendere.
> io invece l'ho preso a male parole appena ha messo piede in ufficio... caffè di mezz'ora con le colleghe e racconto per filo e per segno delle sue vacanze mentre io non alzavo la testa, nemmeno il tempo di mangiare oggi... quando ha messo il naso nella mia stanza l'ho aggredito davanti a una nuova collega giovane. mi ha chiesto che soluzione avrei... ma veramente trovare la soluzione sarebbe compito suo!!!! dice che domani facciamo due chiacchiere.... adesso mi butto sulle urgenze e poi mollo tutto...


Trovata!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

*caricare, mirare, fuoco!*

*apro la camicia, mirate al petto...*
*confesso le cose meschine e brutte di me, i pensieri squallidi... non voglio apparivi meglio di come sono (che già come appaio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )*

è stata una giornata massacrante in ufficio e, se da una parte questo ha contribuito a non farmi pensare troppo durante il giorno, mi ha lasciata ora priva di energie, anche emotive.
sto male. la mia ironia è andata a fanc...

la cosa buffa è che in fondo non è che, con la scoperta che covivono, sia cambiato molto nella sostanza rispetto due giorni fa, quando invece mi sentivo molto meglio. 

la situazione è sempre quella: lui sta con lei, non intende più tradirla per paura, non per assenza di voglia di farlo, io potrei insistere con cautela e strategia e, se sapessi pazientare nei mesi e nelle settimane, come l'ho fatto cadere una volta, così forse potrei ancora. 

la sua riluttanza, a mio avviso, dipende non dal fatto che desidera essere onesto, ma dal fatto che la situazione sarebbe difficile da gestire. ancor più ora che le sue ferie sono finite e scende durante la settimana nel sud Italia per lavoro.

Se prima con la moglie con cui era in rotta, e con la quale non faceva vita sociale, era forse facile ritagliare ampi spazi nei tre giorni che sta qui e dire "esco" con gli amici, con Grugno l'"esco senza di te" non può reggere. come non può reggere l'incontrarmi fuori anche solo per un caffè, visto che lei in centro ci lavora e ci vive socialmente. senza contare poi le mie reazioni per lui imprevedibili, che potrebbero metterlo in diffioltà.

se davvero io fossi rimasta nell'ombra dopo, senza mandargli messaggi e pretendere tempo, allora a distanza di 3-4 settimane, l'invito sarebbe stato anche ben recepito.

Io credo che il suo "mi sono sentito una merda", al quale ha aggiunto "sei stata brava ieri" (pure la paggellina, mannaggia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), soprattutto sulla base dell'aggiunta, vada letto come "ho avuto paura di guai". 

E il suo dirmi che lei "è una storia importante" non è altro che un precisare che non ha nessuna intenzione di "cambiare dama". Ma accettare questo è davvero pesante... *E quindi non posso più farlo. Questo mi fa male. Ma non mi impedisce di pensare queste cose.*

Un conto essere la seconda dopo una moglie con la quale sei in rotta da anni, un conto essere la seconda dopo una convivente nuova nuova... La battaglia è troppo faticosa.

Io sto male perchè mi sento sconfitta nei confronti di lei, perchè penso di aver sbagliato allora, perchè so che lui ancora mi desidera (e questo me l'ha detto esplicitamente), perchè mi sento sola, perchè il sesso come con lui non c'è mai stato con nessun altro. 

Quindi i motivi di insoddisfazione sono su più fronti e non è facile tamponarli tutti....

Io in fondo in fondo non sono così convinta che se Basettoni risultasse imegnato lascerei perdere sicuramente... Questa cosa mi fa un terrore per il tempo che potrei perderci, e forse questo mi fermerà, ma solo questo... ma l'alternativa è una vita di un appiattimento che non sopporto solo a pensarci...

Bum!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

Sul programma di amadeus hanno appena raccontato la storia di amelia la strega che ammalia... mi cambio avatar


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

Sai che cosa sta rimuginandomi nel cervello da un po'.......premetto che sono figlia unica come te e non mi sento niente male in questo stato.....sai dal momentio che fratelli e sorelle non te li scegli forse non è proprio un disastro non averne; dunque dicevo che ho un pensiero fisso: ho la quasi certezza matematica che se Cialtry fosse svaricato dalla moglie e da mis Grugno definitivamente tu forse lo prenderesti, ma alla fine non ti interesserebbe più di tanto e te ne infischieresti.
Il fatto è che non ha lasciato la moglie per te, e qualdo l'ha lasciata lo ha fatto per l'altra. E' fatale che tu abbia condensato lno stato d'ira perchè alla fine tradiva entrambe con te ma è evidente che a te non teneva abbastanza.
Lui si è separato, ha fato il grande passo e sta con l'altra............ cosa altro c'è da dire?
Forse la faccio semplice ma non ti pensa e se lo fa tutto è dovuto alla tua insistenza certosina nell'essere presente nella sua vita.
Perchè non ti dai la prova definitiva?  Non cercarlo più, non chiamartlo, niente sms e aspetta, se proprio ci tiene si farà vivo e se vorrà qualcosa da te dovrà fare la fatica di guadagnarselo, magari mollando il Grugno..............
Questa sarebbe la linea che ti darebbe una definitiva chiarezza.
Pensaci, ma non tanto per fare, pensaci per la tua vita, seriamente.
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai che cosa sta rimuginandomi nel cervello da un po'.......premetto che sono figlia unica come te e non mi sento niente male in questo stato.....sai dal momentio che fratelli e sorelle non te li scegli forse non è proprio un disastro non averne; dunque dicevo che ho un pensiero fisso: ho la quasi certezza matematica che se Cialtry fosse svaricato dalla moglie e da mis Grugno definitivamente tu forse lo prenderesti, ma alla fine non ti interesserebbe più di tanto e te ne infischieresti.
> Il fatto è che non ha lasciato la moglie per te, e qualdo l'ha lasciata lo ha fatto per l'altra. E' fatale che tu abbia condensato lno stato d'ira perchè alla fine tradiva entrambe con te ma è evidente che a te non teneva abbastanza.
> Lui si è separato, ha fato il grande passo e sta con l'altra............ cosa altro c'è da dire?
> Forse la faccio semplice ma non ti pensa e se lo fa tutto è dovuto alla tua insistenza certosina nell'essere presente nella sua vita.
> ...


Ci penso e forse è vero... Un po' l'ho detto nel mio post. Mi rendo conto che parte dei miei pensieri è meschina, ma confesso che sono quelli che ho... Con questo non dico che mi va bene così, che ne vado fiera. Ma sono quelli che ho e riconoscerlo mi pare indispensabile per trovare un percorso. L'unico appunto è che lui non la tradiva con me. Lui con me c'è stato quando si sono lasciati... e poi l'ha fatto a distanza di 7 mesi dal loro riavvicinamento, quando sono andati a convivere non so da quando. 
Un'altra cosa: non penso abbia fatto il passo. Lui sua moglie la trattava come una ex moglie anche quando stava con me e si fermava a dormire da me, ci litigava, usciva di casa all'una di notte e veniva da me dicendo che aveva litigato con la "stronza", come la chiamava lui, perchè aveva scoperto segni del mio passaggio... e io avevo gli incubi a pensare a questa, mentre lui ronfava beato... Io credo che il passo sia stato determinato da un calcione sul sedere....


----------



## Old AlexRo (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *apro la camicia, mirate al petto...*
> *confesso le cose meschine e brutte di me, i pensieri squallidi... non voglio apparivi meglio di come sono (che già come appaio...
> 
> 
> ...



Sai cosa spero? Che sia migliore di me. Che non si rifaccia vivo al primo litigio o al primo sentore che "l'amata" abbassi la guardia. Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore perchè in queste cose ho sempre fatto la parte del cattivo e la vedo come naturale anche per gli altri.
Ti sei dimenticata di postare la parte dei pensieri squallidi. Io vedo solo una persona terribilmente innamorata e spaventata. Di squallido non vedo nulla.


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Sai cosa spero? Che sia migliore di me. Che non si rifaccia vivo al primo litigio o al primo sentore che "l'amata" abbassi la guardia. Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore perchè in queste cose ho sempre fatto la parte del cattivo e la vedo come naturale anche per gli altri.
> Ti sei dimenticata di postare la parte dei pensieri squallidi. Io vedo solo una persona terribilmente innamorata e spaventata. Di squallido non vedo nulla.


E' squallido perchè io avrei dovuto ritirarmi in buon ordine ammantata della mia brillante dignità, ritirarmi in santa clausura, appendere la mutanda al chiodo e vivere appagata del mio gesto ieratico nella santa solitudine dei giusti. e infelice forse non meno di come lo sono ora...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E' squallido perchè io avrei dovuto ritirarmi in buon ordine ammantata della mia brillante dignità, ritirarmi in santa clausura, appendere la mutanda al chiodo e vivere appagata del mio gesto ieratico nella santa solitudine dei giusti. e *infelice forse non meno di come lo sono ora*...


 
mica vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dipende dai temperamenti!

bacio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E' squallido perchè io avrei dovuto ritirarmi in buon ordine ammantata della mia brillante dignità, ritirarmi in santa clausura, appendere la mutanda al chiodo e vivere appagata del mio gesto ieratico nella santa solitudine dei giusti. e infelice forse non meno di come lo sono ora...


Mon dieu! Non ci credi neanche tu Amelia mia. Di tutte le papere di questa terra proprio la strega fatale sei andata a pigliare ed ora mi racconti di appendere le mutande al chiodo e dedicarti alla soddisfazione interiore? E' solo una coincidenza che non sia mai riuscita a conquistare il cuore di paperone.. tanti altri probabilmente meno famosi da diventare fumetto hanno versato lacrime per lei.

In questo forum sto scoprendo casa.. fra contraddizioni e attrici fuori corso che mi somigliano in tutto. 
Un abbraccio, mi hai fatto ridere di cuore.


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*AlexRo*



AlexRo ha detto:


> In questo forum sto scoprendo casa.. fra contraddizioni e attrici fuori corso che mi somigliano in tutto.
> Un abbraccio, mi hai fatto ridere di cuore.


 
Questo forum è stato pensato e realizzato in modo che ci si trovasse esattamente in una casa virtuale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  e non sono per somiglianze o similitudini! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie comunque per averlo pensato.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

cara rita, tu dici che il sapere della nuova convivenza ti ha fatto perdere l'equilibrio conquistato. Io penso di sapere perchè. Forse di quest'omino sei innamorata, ma non l'Ami (lettera maiuscola d'obbligo!) più di quanto tu non abbia amato quello con cui hai diviso 11 anni o te stessa. 
Quello che avresti voluto è essere scelta, sentirti migliore attraverso gli occhi di una ltro, essere per lui quello che non senti di essere per te stessa: speciale, unica, inarrivabile, meravigliosa. Ma perchè un uomo veda questo in te sei tu la prima che deve vederlo e mostrarlo!
Ti senti inadeguata e ti sembra di aver perso per non essere stata abbastanza sincera nei tuoi sentimenti, plateale nelle rivendicazioni, chiara negli intenti. Eppure quest'altra donna che è riuscita dove tu senti di aver fallito (se lui fosse rimasto con la moglie sarebbe stato un pareggio tuo con grugno, ora la vedi 1-0) non sa stirare le sue camicie, nè tenerlo nelle sue lenzuola abbastanza da non fargli cercare altro. Non lo ama tanto da seguirlo come un segugio appena esce di casa, nè da fargli professare grande amore, ma solo impegno nella nuova relazione. 
Il fatto, rita, è che non sei tu quella sbagliata, ma lui. Che non sa resistere alle tentazioni. Che non sa scegliere, ancora. Che ha tradito una moglie stanca e arrabbiata. Che non ha saputo amarti.
Un bacio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*O.T.*



Grande82 ha detto:


> cara rita, tu dici che il sapere della nuova convivenza ti ha fatto perdere l'equilibrio conquistato. Io penso di sapere perchè. Forse di quest'omino sei innamorata, ma non l'Ami (lettera maiuscola d'obbligo!) più di quanto tu non abbia amato quello con cui hai diviso 11 anni o te stessa.
> Quello che avresti voluto è essere scelta, sentirti migliore attraverso gli occhi di una ltro, essere per lui quello che non senti di *essere per te stessa: speciale, unica, inarrivabile, meravigliosa. Ma perchè un uomo veda questo in te sei tu la prima che deve vederlo e mostrarlo!*
> Ti senti inadeguata e ti sembra di aver perso per non essere stata abbastanza sincera nei tuoi sentimenti, plateale nelle rivendicazioni, chiara negli intenti. Eppure quest'altra donna che è riuscita dove tu senti di aver fallito (se lui fosse rimasto con la moglie sarebbe stato un pareggio tuo con grugno, ora la vedi 1-0) non sa stirare le sue camicie, nè tenerlo nelle sue lenzuola abbastanza da non fargli cercare altro. Non lo ama tanto da seguirlo come un segugio appena esce di casa, nè da fargli professare grande amore, ma solo impegno nella nuova relazione.
> Il fatto, rita, è che non sei tu quella sbagliata, ma lui. Che non sa resistere alle tentazioni. Che non sa scegliere, ancora. Che ha tradito una moglie stanca e arrabbiata. Che non ha saputo amarti.
> Un bacio.


Veramente io mi vedo unica, speciale e meravigliosa ...sono gli altri a non accorgersene ...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io mi vedo unica, speciale e meravigliosa ...sono gli altri a non accorgersene ...


non è vero!
E lo sai.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*!?!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non è vero!
> E lo sai.....


Allora sono io quella che non se ne accorge!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora sono io quella che non se ne accorge!


ho detto che il volersi bene è la base per farsi voler bene.... mica la garanzia!!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è vero!
> E lo sai.....


 
infatti, Persa è evidentissimo che sei specialissima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Sfiga?*


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Non trovo il filo intredentaleeeee


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non trovo il filo intredentaleeeee


Senti mettiti calma, io sottomano avrei un Black& Decker..... se può servire???
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

*Vipera*



Bruja ha detto:


> Senti mettiti calma, io sottomano avrei un Black& Decker..... se può servire???
> Bruja


 
No, quello riservamelo per il cervello piu' tardi.


ho ri-perso il filo interdentaleeeeeeeeeee..........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*idea!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, quello riservamelo per il cervello piu' tardi.
> 
> 
> ho ri-perso il filo interdentaleeeeeeeeeee..........


Usa una foglia ...di salvia


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io mi vedo unica, speciale e meravigliosa ...sono gli altri a non accorgersene ...


 
Io invece sono unica speciale e meravigliosa... e gli altri se ne accorgono pure, perchè io scelgo persone sveglie... così sveglie che si accorgono di quanto uniche, speciali e meravigliose anche le altre!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara rita, tu dici che il sapere della nuova convivenza ti ha fatto perdere l'equilibrio conquistato. Io penso di sapere perchè. Forse di quest'omino sei innamorata, ma non l'Ami (lettera maiuscola d'obbligo!) più di quanto tu non abbia amato quello con cui hai diviso 11 anni o te stessa.
> Quello che avresti voluto è essere scelta, sentirti migliore attraverso gli occhi di una ltro, essere per lui quello che non senti di essere per te stessa: speciale, unica, inarrivabile, meravigliosa. Ma perchè un uomo veda questo in te sei tu la prima che deve vederlo e mostrarlo!
> Ti senti inadeguata e ti sembra di aver perso per non essere stata abbastanza sincera nei tuoi sentimenti, plateale nelle rivendicazioni, chiara negli intenti. Eppure quest'altra donna che è riuscita dove tu senti di aver fallito (se lui fosse rimasto con la moglie sarebbe stato un pareggio tuo con grugno, ora la vedi 1-0) non sa stirare le sue camicie, nè tenerlo nelle sue lenzuola abbastanza da non fargli cercare altro. Non lo ama tanto da seguirlo come un segugio appena esce di casa, nè da fargli professare grande amore, ma solo impegno nella nuova relazione.
> Il fatto, rita, è che non sei tu quella sbagliata, ma lui. Che non sa resistere alle tentazioni. Che non sa scegliere, ancora. Che ha tradito una moglie stanca e arrabbiata. Che non ha saputo amarti.
> Un bacio.








Ottima analisi. Ma male ci sto io, comunque. Pensa che farei salti di gioia se tornasse dalla moglie.... Pensa che mi capita di pensare a lei e pensare a quanto debba stare male... Lo so che è pazzesco questo... ma mi capita di pensarlo... Fantastico di dirle che la persona che se l'è preso in carico ora, è già stata tradita... Ovvio che è una fantasia, forse anche malata


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ottima analisi. Ma male ci sto io, comunque. Pensa che farei salti di gioia se tornasse dalla moglie.... Pensa che mi capita di pensare a lei e pensare a quanto debba stare male... Lo so che è pazzesco questo... ma mi capita di pensarlo... *Fantastico di dirle che la persona che se l'è preso in carico ora, è già stata tradita*... Ovvio che è una fantasia, forse anche malata


Pensa se ti chiedesse...con chi.


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensa se ti chiedesse...con chi.








Bene, urge un consiglio pratico per passare al meglio il pomeriggio.
Intanto ho detto al capo a cui tengo il muso da due giorni, che mi rifiuto di andare a lavorare... direi un sonnellino e parrucchiere. e poi?


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Bene, urge un consiglio pratico per passare al meglio il pomeriggio.
> Intanto ho detto al capo a cui tengo il muso da due giorni, che mi rifiuto di andare a lavorare... direi un sonnellino e parrucchiere. e poi?


un padano vibrante?


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensa se ti chiedesse...con chi.


però io ho quasi l'impressione che mi piacerebbe saperlo se fossi in lei...
ma non sono in lei, quindi magari sbaglio


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> però io ho quasi l'impressione che mi piacerebbe saperlo se fossi in lei...
> ma non sono in lei, quindi magari sbaglio


Ho sentito dire che a volte si crea uno strano cameratismo tra due uomini che vanno a letto con la stessa donna. Chissà, può darsi che questo possa capitare anche a situazione rovesciata...comunque, capisco cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

... e chi ti dice che non potresti trovare in lei una nuova amica? 
Magari la incontri al parrucchiere!
Nel pomeriggio invece potresti leggere un libro o andare al paese vicino a prendere l'aperitivo nel bar che affaccia sul panorama che ti piace tanto. anche sola, sì. O con un bel libro... purchè sia un ALTRO bar!
Bacino


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> un padano vibrante?


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

Rileggiti bene una tua frase: "farei salti di gioia se tornasse dalla moglie....."!
Non hai detto se tornasse da me, perchè sai che è cosa improbabile, ma se la storia con l'altra va male è chiaro che la via facile è tornare dalla moglie perchè non è che tutte si cuccano una cariatide come lui !!!!
Non credi che in quello che hai detto ci sia più ostilità per lui e disprezzo per l'altra che  sentimenti? A questo punto non sarebbe il caso di fare una tabula rasa e rivedere cosa te ne fai di quella farsa di situazione?
Comunque, e lo dico solo per ipotesi, forse a te in questa storia basta ogni tanto buttare una granata o sparare un colpo in aria per spaventare soprattutto miss Grugno, perchè Cialtry è proprio sordo intenzionale.
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rileggiti bene una tua frase: "farei salti di gioia se tornasse dalla moglie....."!
> Non hai detto se tornasse da me, perchè sai che è cosa improbabile, ma se la storia con l'altra va male è chiaro che la via facile è tornare dalla moglie perchè non è che tutte si cuccano una cariatide come lui !!!!
> Non credi che in quello che hai detto ci sia più ostilità per lui e disprezzo per l'altra che sentimenti? A questo punto non sarebbe il caso di fare una tabula rasa e rivedere cosa te ne fai di quella farsa di situazione?
> Comunque, e lo dico solo per ipotesi, forse a te in questa storia basta ogni tanto buttare una granata o sparare un colpo in aria per spaventare soprattutto miss Grugno, perchè Cialtry è proprio sordo intenzionale.
> Bruja


 
io non voglio spaventarla. voglio solo che si trasferisca a timbuctù, che si trovi un ometto tutto suo e viva felice e contenta...
che avessi pensieri meschini l'avevo annunciato...
del resto a spaventarla non ci tengo perchè si attaccherebbe ancora di più  lui... vorrei solo che gli venisse a noia...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> io non voglio spaventarla. voglio solo che si trasferisca a timbuctù, che si trovi un ometto tutto suo e viva felice e contenta...
> che avessi pensieri meschini l'avevo annunciato...
> del resto a spaventarla non ci tengo perchè si attaccherebbe ancora di più lui... vorrei solo che gli venisse a noia...


chissà, se anche lei era solo innamorata dell'idea di essere scelta, dell'idea di averlo... magari se ne annoierà... ma tu, avendolo per te, non ti saresti annoiata? Non saresti stata in ansia sapendolo lontano tutta la settimana con chissà chi? Non avresti penato e sofferto e dubitato? La realtà io la vedo, vedo come tu amassi l'uomo che immaginavi, ma ti piace poco l'uomo che è. Tu la vedi, Rita?


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> io non voglio spaventarla. voglio solo che si trasferisca a timbuctù, che si trovi un ometto tutto suo e viva felice e contenta...
> che avessi pensieri meschini l'avevo annunciato...
> del resto a spaventarla non ci tengo perchè si attaccherebbe ancora di più lui... vorrei solo che gli venisse a noia...


 
Ho parlato di spaventarla?............... tu vuoi solo la sua eliminazione fisica e mentale NELLA TESTA DI LUI!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho parlato di spaventarla?............... tu vuoi solo la sua eliminazione fisica e mentale NELLA TESTA DI LUI!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo però che l'unica eliminazione mentale venga dalla noia... abbandono traumatici o trasferimenti a timbuctù non farebbero che esaltare il dramma della separazione... la noia è il killer più sadico e micidiale... solo che tocca aspettare....


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chissà, se anche lei era solo innamorata dell'idea di essere scelta, dell'idea di averlo... magari se ne annoierà... ma tu, avendolo per te, non ti saresti annoiata? Non saresti stata in ansia sapendolo lontano tutta la settimana con chissà chi? Non avresti penato e sofferto e dubitato? La* realtà io la vedo, vedo come tu amassi l'uomo che immaginavi, ma ti piace poco l'uomo che* *è.* Tu la vedi, Rita?


ma quanto sei saggia!?!? Quanto??!?Posso adottarti?!?!? (ho già adottato Nutella - Verenella)? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Rita, c'hai ragione anche tu sulla noia. E' implacabile. Solo che ci sono le noiose buone abitudini, e le noiose cattive abitudini, e le seconde sono davvero insopportabili!

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chissà, se anche lei era solo innamorata dell'idea di essere scelta, dell'idea di averlo... magari se ne annoierà... ma tu, avendolo per te, non ti saresti annoiata? Non saresti stata in ansia sapendolo lontano tutta la settimana con chissà chi? Non avresti penato e sofferto e dubitato? La realtà io la vedo, vedo come tu amassi l'uomo che immaginavi, ma ti piace poco l'uomo che è. Tu la vedi, Rita?


Io la vedo, ma non so come fare a superare. Cerco di non pensarci, poi da un particolare, un piatto sporco, il pavimento da passare, il copriletto.... penso alla loro vita a due e soffro come un cane... il ferro da stiro no, però 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (gli affezionati capiscono).


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho sentito dire che a volte si crea uno strano cameratismo tra due uomini che vanno a letto con la stessa donna. Chissà, può darsi che questo possa capitare anche a situazione rovesciata...comunque, capisco cosa vuoi dire.


 
non è cameratismo... è che se sapessi che un uomo che mi ha lasciata per un'altra ha tradito quest'utlima, mi darebbe un po' di sollievo... vorrei che qualcuno me lo dicesse....






  eih, ma posso dirmelo da sola!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma quanto sei saggia!?!? Quanto??!?Posso adottarti?!?!? (ho già adottato Nutella - Verenella)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehmmmmmmm ok, te lo dico.... sono maggiorenne...... però ..... se vuoi..... non so, magari un'adozione a distanza...... vediamo, su! Non disperare!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io la vedo, ma non so come fare a superare. Cerco di non pensarci, poi da un particolare, un piatto sporco, il pavimento da passare, il copriletto.... penso alla loro vita a due e soffro come un cane... il ferro da stiro no, però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu non riesci a superare la solitudine, il tuo essere sola quando torni a casa la sera. 
E' ben diverso. Lo leghi a lui, ma non è così. Sarebbe stato Narcy o Bassettoni o un altro. Quello che ti manca è il conforto di un uomo oaccanto che ti faccia sentire bene, amata, da poter amare, a cui stirare le camicie e con cui fare l'amore.
Non pensi a lui, ma alla loro vita a due....


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu non riesci a superare la solitudine, il tuo essere sola quando torni a casa la sera.
> E' ben diverso. Lo leghi a lui, ma non è così. Sarebbe stato Narcy o Bassettoni o un altro. Quello che ti manca è il conforto di un uomo oaccanto che ti faccia sentire bene, amata, da poter amare, a cui stirare le camicie e con cui fare l'amore.
> Non pensi a lui, ma alla loro vita a due....


 
Non è che io ne sia inconsapevole... Ma male comunque...
Non ho mai cercato di passare questo per un amore sublime... sono umana...
Un amico mi ha scritto un'email e mi ha detto:

*ciclotimìa*
termine introdotto dallo psichiatra tedesco E. Kretschmer per indicare una condizione della personalità caratterizzata da umore alternante, con periodi di gioia e periodi di tristezza, socievolezza, facilità di relazione con l'ambiente e di rapporti affettivi, bisogno di approvazione e di amore da parte degli altri, vulnerabilità e intolleranza alle frustrazioni. Gli individui con questi tratti del carattere presenterebbero più facilmente disturbi dell'umore, come la psicosi maniaco-depressiva. Il termine ciclotimìa è stato anche impiegato per la stessa psicosi maniaco-depressiva e secondo un sistema di classificazione statunitense (DSM o Manuale Statistico e Diagnostico) per indicare forme lievi di depressione e mania.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non è che io ne sia inconsapevole... Ma male comunque...
> Non ho mai cercato di passare questo per un amore sublime... sono umana...
> Un amico mi ha scritto un'email e mi ha detto:
> 
> ...


ommammamiasantissima! 
Vade retro!
Sei pericolosa...............................
(ok, ragazzi, ignoratela.................)






scherzo Ritella!
Sì, forse la descrizione si addice, ma non del tutto. Sei fragile, ma anche molto più forte di quanto non pensi, dentro, e noi lo sappiamo.
Forte e lucida.
Allora, che hai fatto nel pomeriggio libero?


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ommammamiasantissima!
> Vade retro!
> Sei pericolosa...............................
> (ok, ragazzi, ignoratela.................)
> ...


dormitina, piega... forum.... poi esco.... da sola!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> dormitina, piega... forum.... poi esco.... da sola!


bar nuovo, vita nuova?


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bar nuovo, vita nuova?


bar nuovo.... deserto desolato?


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non è che io ne sia inconsapevole... Ma male comunque...
> Non ho mai cercato di passare questo per un amore sublime... sono umana...
> Un amico mi ha scritto un'email e mi ha detto:
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti Rita, saresti in buona compagnia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Praticamente, almeno il 90% della popolazione è ciclotimica, secondo questa definizione


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> bar nuovo.... deserto desolato?


Meglio un deserto desolato che una palude piena di zecche, pulci e sanguisuga!!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *ciclotimìa*
> termine introdotto dallo psichiatra tedesco E. Kretschmer per indicare una condizione della personalità caratterizzata da *umore alternante, con periodi di gioia e periodi di tristezza, socievolezza, facilità di relazione con l'ambiente e di rapporti affettivi, bisogno di approvazione e di amore da parte degli altri, vulnerabilità e intolleranza alle frustrazioni*.


Cioè... essere normali.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cioè... essere normali.


....esatto. Quello che scrivevo sopra


----------



## Rebecca (18 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti Rita, saresti in buona compagnia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece comincio a preoccuparmi, non capisco questa recrudiscenza di gelosia nei confronti di questa coppia. Lavoro tanto e non ci penso, ma mi sveglio di notte... Sui pensieri di notte che ci si fa?
Ma qualcosa probabilmente ci si può fare...Progettare... Costruire... Investire...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io invece comincio a preoccuparmi, non capisco questa recrudiscenza di gelosia nei confronti di questa coppia. Lavoro tanto e non ci penso, ma mi sveglio di notte... Sui pensieri di notte che ci si fa?
> Ma qualcosa probabilmente ci si può fare...Progettare... Costruire... Investire...


si investire giusto...sicura che non volevi finire la frase "con la macchina?"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*eh*



Rita ha detto:


> Io invece comincio a preoccuparmi, non capisco questa recrudiscenza di gelosia nei confronti di questa coppia. Lavoro tanto e non ci penso, ma mi sveglio di notte... Sui pensieri di notte che ci si fa?
> Ma qualcosa probabilmente ci si può fare...Progettare... Costruire... Investire...


Quando si cerca di ignorare un dolore ...poi ritorna a farsi vivo in un altro modo...


----------



## Rebecca (19 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io invece comincio a preoccuparmi, non capisco questa recrudiscenza di gelosia nei confronti *di questa coppia*. Lavoro tanto e non ci penso, ma mi sveglio di notte... Sui pensieri di notte che ci si fa?
> Ma qualcosa probabilmente ci si può fare...Progettare... Costruire... Investire...


oddio li ho chiamati coppia.
buondì scappo a lavorara


----------



## Rebecca (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si cerca di ignorare un dolore ...poi ritorna a farsi vivo in un altro modo...


non lo ho ignorato: ho cercato di superarlo.
buongiorno pr


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io invece comincio a preoccuparmi, non capisco questa recrudiscenza di gelosia nei confronti di questa coppia. Lavoro tanto e non ci penso, *ma mi sveglio di notte... Sui pensieri di notte che ci si fa?*
> Ma qualcosa probabilmente ci si può fare...Progettare... Costruire... Investire...


Quando capita, ogni tanto faccio come Guccini...suono la chitarra (la classica, l'elettrica me la sfascerebbero in testa i vicini...) e bevo un bicchiere di vin (vabbè, lui si faceva il fiasco...).
A parte tutto, lasciali scorrere ed andare dove vogliono...è inutile contrastarli.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

scrivo qui o scrivo lì di come c'entrino con la serata di ieri la moglie di cialtry e l'ex della salma?


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> scrivo qui o scrivo lì di come c'entrino con la serata di ieri la moglie di cialtry e l'ex della salma?


scrivo di là, almeno la lupa non vede sto nome in prima pagina


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> scrivo di là, almeno la lupa non vede sto nome in prima pagina


E sì, perchè adesso dove l'hai riportato scusa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No no... va tutto benissimo... mi sa che c'ha ragione il campanaro... non è per te.
E' troppo giovane!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E sì, perchè adesso dove l'hai riportato scusa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa sapete voi due che io non so?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cosa sapete voi due che io non so?


Lei non sa niente di niente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... c'ha l'alzheimer, c'ha!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lei non sa niente di niente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

Mentre aspetto che il campanaro ritorni entro nel locale. 

E chi ti vedo l'insieme a una che conosco cialtrona e insopportabile? Ci vedo la moglie di Giorgio (Cialtry). 

L'avevo vista un anno fa e l'avevo definita indecente. Lo era davvero, una donna trascurata. Capelli dal taglio informe, tutti bianchi, panzetta, vestiti sformati.

Insomma era trasformata: da una vecchia 47enne a una giovane 47enne... Capello biondo, taglio giovane, pancia sparita, giubettino in pelle. Bella no, ma di sicuro interessante. Le ha fatto bene, almeno nell'aspetto. Anche se noi sappiamo cosa c'è dietro. Sicuramente più interessante della salma inespressiva e di 13 anni più giovane.
Cerco di non pensarci e esco. 

Mi siedo fuori con Massimo che nel frattempo è tornato. Siamo soli fuori e facciamo pucci pucci. A un certo punto le due escono per fumare e si siedono al tavolo accanto. Lui le saluta. Lei mi guarda un po' incuriosita. Non credo sappia nulla (quando si era arrabbiata con Giorgio e lo aveva messo fuori casa per una notte, pensava che quel capello fosse della salma, me lo aveva detto lui: non sa nulla di te, pensa sia una persona che frequentavo prima), ma di sicuro la faccia le è nota. Beh, poi mi perdo nel pucci pucci e non ci penso.

Quando massimo se ne va, l'oste mi blocca e dice che mi offre un bicchiere per berlo insieme. Ma al tavolo più lontano. Lui però deve entrare spesso per servire da bere e io rimango fuori da sola. Siamo noi tre: io e le due tipe. Lei ce l'ho di fronte. Non capisco cosa dice, ma sta parlando di lui perchè un paio di volte sento il suo nome e qualche decinda di volte la parola cazzo... dopo poco sento che dice "mia suocera"... però non è stravolta. è seria, ma non stravolta. quando se ne va, sorride anche... ho pensato che se sopravvive lei!!!!!!

Quando esce (l'altro) oste.. lo faccio parlare. Lui odia la tizia che stava insieme alla moglie perchè beve e ogni tanto fa commedie là dentro. Gli chiedo chi fosse quella che sta insieme a lei.

Racconta: (il corsivo è l'oste) _la moglie di giorgio... l'ex moglie... (_ma va? e? e lei ci soffre molto?)... _lei dice che gliela farà pagare e che la pagherà... lui dà 250 euro per la figlia, ma ne vuole ben di più... e lui sta con quella ragazza che faceva la commessa di là...adesso fa la massaggiatrice dicono, 'na tipa _(che tipa è?) _una furba_ (non ricordo le parole, ma il senso era che è una che ha l'idea di farsi mantenere e che scegle con oculatezza, che sa gestirla in maniera strumentale) _che cavolo ci farà una così con un armadio simile... prima stava insieme a un medico (che poi è morto), poi insieme ad Antonio e adesso... e sa come fare quella.._

Antonio per la cronaca è l'amico di Massimo con cui ero seduta fuori. Lui più vecchio di Massimo zitello da una vita, col gatto, con l'aria proprio da zitello, ma in vista... Io il sospetto ce l'avevo avuto perchè li vedevo sempre insieme e andar via soli. L'ultima volta il giorno prima che ritornasse insieme a Giorgio. E Antonio nei giorni successivi era molto, molto nervoso, fumava e mandava sms.... Non li ho più visti insieme... Fino a venerdì della scorsa settimana quando lei stava al bar con un'amica e lui è arrivato con un amico e dopo un po' di indecisione ha deciso di sedersi con lei e presentarle l'amico.... E via la serata insieme con lei che rideva come paperino... Però poi fa la scena se vede(va) Giorgio seduto con me...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mentre aspetto che il campanaro ritorni entro nel locale.
> 
> E chi ti vedo l'insieme a una che conosco cialtrona e insopportabile? Ci vedo la moglie di Giorgio (Cialtry).
> 
> ...


questa storia non si commenta.
Ti sei sfogata.
Ora direi che è il caso di non pensarci più.
La vita, come tutto dimostra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , va avanti e dire come, cosa e perchè gli altri agiscano è fuori dalla nostra portata. 
Così è quel che appare, di grugno e della moglie di cialtry, ma per fortuna non tutto è come appare.... no?
Mi spiace per loro, per tutti loro, e sono contenta che tu sia fuori da questa storia. Perchè, come dicevo oggi a fay, non sei tu quella che ci ha rimesso, ma quella che ci ha guadagnato!
Buona serata!
Che fai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*Forse*

Forse la volpe è Rita, ma non nel senso di Grugno, nel senso che ha deciso che l'uva, Cialtry, è acerba e non riesce a non lasciar sfuggire che le piaceva e che sarebbe lieta di scoprire che Grugno non ne mangia più...
Son pensieri così che le sfuggono ...anche perché a Topolinia se non incontra Gruno, incontra la moglie di Cialtry o l'ex di Grugno e qualcuno che spettegola di uno o dell'altro o dell'altra...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse la volpe è Rita, ma non nel senso di Grugno, nel senso che ha deciso che l'uva, Cialtry, è acerba e non riesce a non lasciar sfuggire che le piaceva e che sarebbe lieta di scoprire che Grugno non ne mangia più...
> Son pensieri così che le sfuggono ...anche perché a Topolinia se non incontra Gruno, incontra la moglie di Cialtry o l'ex di Grugno e qualcuno che spettegola di uno o dell'altro o dell'altra...


quel che più mi perplime è che una donna come Rita, bella di testa e di anima, che come è fuori non so, ma se rispecchia il dentro è uno schianto.... si accontenti di questo squallidume provinciale...

Rita. cazzo. tu davvero meriti di più. smollati dall'osteria e dalle ciacole di quattro fulminati. emigra. apri un salone di bellezza, fai la dog sitter, ma va via da lì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Anna A ha detto:


> quel che più mi perplime è che una donna come Rita, bella di testa e di anima, che come è fuori non so, ma se rispecchia il dentro è uno schianto.... si accontenti di questo squallidume provinciale...
> 
> Rita. cazzo. tu davvero meriti di più. smollati dall'osteria e dalle ciacole di quattro fulminati. *emigra*. apri un salone di bellezza, fai la dog sitter, ma va via da lì.


E' da un po' che lo suggerisco!!!


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> quel che più *mi perplime* è che una donna come Rita, bella di testa e di anima, che come è fuori non so, ma se rispecchia il dentro è uno schianto.... si accontenti di questo squallidume provinciale...
> 
> Rita. cazzo. tu davvero meriti di più. smollati dall'osteria e dalle ciacole di quattro fulminati. emigra. apri un salone di bellezza, fai la dog sitter, ma va via da lì.


 
quel famoso storico " mi perplime".


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> quel che più mi perplime è che una donna come Rita, bella di testa e di anima, che come è fuori non so, ma se rispecchia il dentro è uno schianto.... si accontenti di questo squallidume provinciale...
> 
> Rita. cazzo. tu davvero meriti di più. smollati dall'osteria e dalle ciacole di quattro fulminati. emigra. apri un salone di bellezza, fai la dog sitter, ma va via da lì.


Stanno dando un filmetto da quattro soldi su canale 5. Uno che si sveglia ed è sempre lo stesso gorno... Stesse cose, lui cerca di fare in modo di cambiare il corso delle cose, ma si risevglia per vivere sempre la stessa giornata.
Grazie Anna.
Bacio.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *Stanno dando un filmetto da quattro soldi su canale 5. Uno che si sveglia ed è sempre lo stesso gorno... Stesse cose, lui cerca di fare in modo di cambiare il corso delle cose, ma si risevglia per vivere sempre la stessa giornata.*
> Grazie Anna.
> Bacio.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Stanno dando un filmetto da quattro soldi su canale 5. Uno che si sveglia ed è sempre lo stesso gorno... Stesse cose, lui cerca di fare in modo di cambiare il corso delle cose, ma si risevglia per vivere sempre la stessa giornata.
> Grazie Anna.
> Bacio.


 
sarà mica il fim di Albanese???
quello delle cicogne?

adoro Albanese. è più matto di me e io lo capisco... lo capisco.

Rita, davvero... tu in quel posto lì rischi di farci le ragnatele, buttando via un potenziale enorme, cioè quella che sei davvero.. adesso sei come compressa in un mondo che non è al tuo livello. e ci ha ragione il bassotto lì. tu per lui sei sprecata. più che altro gli fai paura. sei troppo intelligente per lui e per quella manica di finiti che frequenti.
cazzo, senti, vengo lì io e ti porto via se non lo fai te.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarà mica *il fim di Albanese*???
> quello delle cicogne?
> 
> adoro Albanese. è più matto di me e io lo capisco... lo capisco.
> ...


no e' questo

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> quel famoso storico " mi perplime".


è che... questo è un mondo difficile...
storico, storico...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è che... questo è un mondo difficile...
> storico, storico...


a me me piasce anna...che cure devo intraprendere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

emigra rita, emigra...per esempio a milano..ti offrirei volentieri un aperitivo......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*eh*



@lex ha detto:


> emigra rita, emigra...per esempio a milano..ti offrirei volentieri un aperitivo......


...sai quanti bar può girare per l'happy hour e conoscere gente?!


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...sai quanti bar può girare per l'happy hour e conoscere gente?!


mica deve conoscere gente nuova e magari interessante, è me che dovrebbe venire a conoscere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*significa?*



@lex ha detto:


> mica deve conoscere gente nuova e magari interessante, è me che dovrebbe venire a conoscere


In altre parole ...vanno bene anche gli uomini non interessanti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma almeno ...sei all'altezza?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mica deve conoscere gente nuova e magari interessante, è me che dovrebbe venire a conoscere


facciamo una spedizione. Alex, la porta al bar e noi facciamo i clienti del bar. oh, però, se bevo troppa birra, nel frattempo che aspetto, non fate i rompini, eh. ah, ma no. a milan si beve il negroni. ma che gusto ha? mai bevuto in vita mia.
che già ci ho di mio un sospeso a milano... e che gran deficiente che sono (me lo dico da sola)
ma è un capitolo a parte... 
eh (sospiro)...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In altre parole ...vanno bene anche gli uomini non interessanti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all'altezza del bancone del bar ci arriva di sicuro...
ma poi se non funzia, mica è un dramma. continua a bere con me e amen.


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In altre parole ...vanno bene anche gli uomini non interessanti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) certo che si, altrimenti io non avrei/avrei mai avuto mai chance
2) certo che no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Anna A ha detto:


> facciamo una spedizione. Alex, la porta al bar e noi facciamo i clienti del bar. oh, però, se bevo troppa birra, nel frattempo che aspetto, non fate i rompini, eh. ah, ma no. *a milan si beve il negroni*. ma che gusto ha? mai bevuto in vita mia.
> che già ci ho di mio un sospeso a milano... e che gran deficiente che sono (me lo dico da sola)
> ma è un capitolo a parte...
> eh (sospiro)...


..adesso va quello sbagliato...
Io bevo pomodoro...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> all'altezza del bancone del bar ci arriva di sicuro...
> ma poi se non funzia, mica è un dramma. continua a bere con me e amen.


anna sei un tesoro....a te vengo io lì a conoscerti....
(ma avrò scritto in italiano corretto?mah!)


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..*adesso va quello sbagliato...*
> Io bevo pomodoro...


ed è anche per quello che dovrebbe conoscere me


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

PS: a me me piace il mojito...
nun so' abbastanza trendy?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*...*



@lex ha detto:


> PS: a me me piace il mojito...
> nun so' abbastanza trendy?


Figurati io che non so neanche cosa sono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   se proprio vado sull'alcolico prendo un rosso


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

cos'è questo famoso moijto?


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Figurati io che non so neanche cosa sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con le patatine e le arachidi?nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> cos'è questo famoso moijto?


senti (amica di merende 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ), con me non ci parlare se non conosci il mojito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




te pozzzzzino....................


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anna sei un tesoro....a te vengo io lì a conoscerti....
> (ma avrò scritto in italiano corretto?mah!)


vai a cagare. è scritto in italiano corretto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che banda di suonati che siamo, oh.
la cosa bella è che non ci siamo persi.


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senti (amica di merende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*merendine si*, merende no.
non conosco il moijto perchè a chi lo chiedo mi rispondono:
- MA COMEEE, non conosci il moijto?

me lo spieghi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*no*



@lex ha detto:


> con le patatine e le arachidi?nooooooooooooooooo


con* tutto* quello che mi danno...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vai a cagare. è scritto in italiano corretto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che io ti dico che sei un tesoro e tu mi mandi a cagare............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












quoto il resto anna....


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *merendine si*, merende no.
> non conosco il moijto perchè a chi lo chiedo mi rispondono:
> - MA COMEEE, non conosci il moijto?
> 
> me lo spieghi?


rum chiaro, lime, acqua frizzante (di solito schwepps) e menta (foglie di).


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> con* tutto* quello che mi danno...


ma sei n'ingorda!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*eheeee*



@lex ha detto:


> ma sei n'ingorda!!!!!!


E i bar che traboccano all'ora ...happy li riempio io da sola?


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> rum chiaro, lime, acqua frizzante (di solito schwepps) e menta (foglie di).


 
mi sa allora che l'ho bevuto quest'estate senza sapere che era quello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

ubriaca però.
almeno a me che non sono tanto abituata all'alcool fa questo effetto.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Figurati io che non so neanche cosa sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nemmeno io. mai bevuto cose fighe in vita mia.
ma renditi conto. il massimo è dormire al danieli, a venezia, e chiedere al lift se il frigo in camera è abbastanza freddo per i dondoli comprati al mercato. champagne buttato fuori dal frigo e pesce in frigo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Mojito e' ottimo e rinfrescanta... si prepara con lime, menta e zucchero di canna sciacciando il tutto direttamente nel bicchiere con il pestello... si aggiunge ghiaccio tritato fino all'orlo del bicchiere... giu' di rum bianco finche' ci capa... si shekera col mezzo boston e si aggiunge un po' di soda... 

Negroni e' parecchio forte.. gin, martini rosso e campari... scorza d'arancia

Lavoravo come barman in alcune dicoteche in Sardegna durante l'estate... lavoraccio


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mojito e' ottimo e rinfrescanta... si prepara con lime, menta e zucchero di canna sciacciando il tutto direttamente nel bicchiere con il pestello... si aggiunge ghiaccio tritato fino all'orlo del bicchiere... giu' di rum bianco finche' ci capa... si shekera col mezzo boston e si aggiunge un po' di soda...
> 
> Negroni e' parecchio forte.. gin, martini rosso e campari... scorza d'arancia
> 
> Lavoravo come barman in alcune dicoteche in Sardegna durante l'estate... lavoraccio


 
quante cose in una bibita sola.
complicato però.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo che io ti dico che sei un tesoro e tu mi mandi a cagare............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alex, scemotto, il vai a cagare era quel che fra amici sta per: ma ciaooooooo bella gioia.
penserai mica che sono cambiata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















no, che qui tutti mi vogliono educata. è che non mi appartiene...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> quante cose in una bibita sola.
> complicato però.


meno complicato berlo che spiegarlo te l'assicuro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho dimenticato lo zucchero di canna (ma come avrò fatto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )...grazie lettrice....


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> meno complicato berlo che spiegarlo te l'assicuro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo zucchero!! acci!!! è grave dimenticarselo!!!


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> lo zucchero!! acci!!! è grave dimenticarselo!!!


no, non lo zucchero!! la canna.................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e comunque lo zucchero è un ingrediente fondamentale per il sapore del mojito..............


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> alex, scemotto, il vai a cagare era quel che fra amici sta per: ma ciaooooooo bella gioia.
> penserai mica che sono cambiata?
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok bella str..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















devi essere quello che sei anna, magari con un pò di accortezza forse....tutto qui....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Zucchero di canna e canna sono fondamenteli... purequa scatta Jammin' di Bob Marley

Rita scusa per questo OT... me ne vado


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah ok bella str.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magari... insegnamela tu l'accortezza. no, è che vedi. mi sento senza passaporto.
ci hai già il permesso di soggiorno qui dentro? non è che mi sposeresti così mi danno la green card?


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> PS: a me me piace il mojito...
> nun so' abbastanza trendy?


anche a me... buono... tast-y!
Ma saran due anni che non ne bevo uno.
Qui da noi si va a rosso...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> con le patatine e le arachidi?nooooooooooooooooo


arachidi????
patatine????






no il rosso io con il pecorino di fossa e il salame...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> rum chiaro, lime, acqua frizzante (di solito schwepps) e menta (foglie di).


e zucchero di canna che lo senti sotto i denti.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

*Anche questa!*

Allora l'oste si diverte a chiamarmi sempre con nomi diversi...
Ciao dott. Giovanna, Maria (uno dei preferiti), Francesca...
Stasera mi fa... buonasera dottoressa Xzjxxyyxyxyz (cognome di Cialtry) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Cioè, dico, quando anche mi va dritta e non ne vedo neanche uno, moglie, amante, ex, ex dell'amante, amante dell'amante, ex dell'amante dell'ex, trisavolo... mi ci chiamano col cognome?
Ma qua mica se ne esce sani di mente, eh?


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> magari... insegnamela tu l'accortezza. no, è che vedi. mi sento senza passaporto.
> ci hai già il permesso di soggiorno qui dentro? non è che mi sposeresti così mi danno la green card?


anna anna anna......dovresti saperlo, avendomi letto, che non ho nulla da insegnare a nessuno.....e nemmeno la presunzione di averlo


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> arachidi????
> patatine????
> 
> 
> ...


sei troppo in rita, io frequento bar di terza.....


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anna anna anna......dovresti saperlo, avendomi letto, che non ho nulla da insegnare a nessuno.....e nemmeno la presunzione di averlo


ah. (ci ho come idea che ciclostilerò il mio ah,visto l'elevato numero di risposte che lo contemplano.  per i diritti d'autore sto provvedendo )


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah. (ci ho come idea che ciclostilerò il mio ah,visto l'elevato numero di risposte che lo contemplano. per i diritti d'autore sto provvedendo )
















ricordati di me allora...........................


----------



## Old amoresoffrire (22 Settembre 2007)

*MAH*

Penso che ogni donna debba saper trovarsi un uomo che non sia da dividere con un'altra donna!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2007)

Gente, sarà che non ho la TV ed ora mi darete l'ignorante, ma cialtry che cos'è? Sta diventando la discussione più lunga del forum ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Gente, sarà che non ho la TV ed ora mi darete l'ignorante, ma cialtry che cos'è? Sta diventando la discussione più lunga del forum ...


 
Ignorante!


----------



## Rebecca (22 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Gente, sarà che non ho la TV ed ora mi darete l'ignorante, ma cialtry che cos'è? Sta diventando la discussione più lunga del forum ...
















Non vorrai mica che riassuma tutto.
Vero?
Verooooooooo?
Cialtry era l'uomo sposato con cui avevo avuto una storia di 8 mesi lo scorso anno e che a gennaio dal giorno alla notte mi ha mollata per la sua ex amante Grugno (dal sorriso splendente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) per cui poi ha lasciato (o è stato cacciato) dalla moglie. Adesso vive con Grugno ma l'ha tradita con me che non sapevo della sua separazione e della sua nuova convivenza. Ora come ora lo detesto e penso che sia davvero un cretino opportunista. Ma mi rode il fegato...
Alles klar?


----------



## Rebecca (22 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Gente, sarà che non ho la TV ed ora mi darete l'ignorante, ma cialtry che cos'è? Sta diventando la discussione più lunga del forum ...


E poi la lupa è inarrivabile....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Gente, sarà che non ho la TV ed ora mi darete l'ignorante, ma cialtry che cos'è? Sta diventando la discussione più lunga del forum ...


Hai presente via col vento in edizione integrale...ecco, quello era il prologo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ehmmm admin...guarda un pò anche da altre parti....hai visto mai che altro che TV, fattorie e isole dei famosi!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2007)

Credo che a questo punto Cialtry, Narcy, Grugno e Basettoni, debbano essere considerati utenti Onoris causa


----------



## Rebecca (22 Settembre 2007)

cancelliamo, va...
è un cretino. questo è il succo del post che ho cancellato.
bacio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non vorrai mica che riassuma tutto.
> Vero?
> Verooooooooo?
> Cialtry era l'uomo sposato con cui avevo avuto una storia di 8 mesi lo scorso anno e che a gennaio dal giorno alla notte mi ha mollata per la sua ex amante Grugno (dal sorriso splendente
> ...


Clarissimo - meno male che non si tratta di una serie televisiva, però credo che vi sia abbastanza materiale per farne una


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Ops...*



Admin ha detto:


> Clarissimo - meno male che non si tratta di una serie televisiva, però credo che vi sia abbastanza materiale per farne una


 
Giovanni hanno dimenticato una quisquiglia..... Cialtry è il diminutivo di cialtrone, Narcy di Narciso e via dicendo....  
Giusto per dare la pennellata pittoresca alla telenovela !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cancelliamo, va...
> è un cretino. questo è il succo del post che ho cancellato.
> bacio



Chi, Basettoni? 
Ti ha già fatto incavolare?

Racconta, racconta!
Bacio!


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi, Basettoni?
> Ti ha già fatto incavolare?
> 
> Racconta, racconta!
> Bacio!


no, verena. parlava di cialtry


----------



## Old amoresoffrire (23 Settembre 2007)

*RITAAAAA*

RITA vuoi sapere che ne penso? Che quelle come te vanno ghigliottinate. TROVATEVI un uomo vostro e non fate le mantenute di qualche pezzo di merda!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> RITA vuoi sapere che ne penso? Che quelle come te vanno ghigliottinate. TROVATEVI un uomo vostro e non fate le mantenute di qualche pezzo di merda!!!


Ehmmm...calma e gesso, amò!

Pare che l'ultimo non sia di nessuno...e non mi è mai parso che Rita si sia mai fatta mantenere da alcuno!


----------



## Old amoresoffrire (23 Settembre 2007)

*mah*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm...calma e gesso, amò!
> 
> Pare che l'ultimo non sia di nessuno...e non mi è mai parso che Rita si sia mai fatta mantenere da alcuno!




Già il fatto di essersi interessata ad un uomo sposato non la rende una santa!!! ODDIO, ma i sani principi di una volta ce li siamo andati a vendere?


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> Già il fatto di essersi interessata ad un uomo sposato non la rende una santa!!! ODDIO, ma i sani principi di una volta ce li siamo andati a vendere?


quando sento le parole "sani principi di una volta" metto mano alla pistola  

	
	
		
		
	


	








e per rispondere alla domanda mumble mumblemumble....SI!


----------



## Old amoresoffrire (23 Settembre 2007)

*mah*



@lex ha detto:


> quando sento le parole "sani principi di una volta" metto mano alla pistola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PERCHE' i tuoi principi li hai fatti fritti?


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> PERCHE' i tuoi principi li hai fatti fritti?


eh già. fatico a fare la spesa quindi...........


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> *Già il fatto di essersi interessata ad un uomo sposato non la rende una santa*!!! ODDIO, ma i sani principi di una volta ce li siamo andati a vendere?


Da questo a ghigliottinare qualcuno, direi che ci passa un abisso, concordi?

Che poi quelle di Rita possano esser state scelte discutibili, non lo scopriamo oggi e già l'abbiamo ampiamente dibattuto (anzi, per punizione qiuasi quasi ti mando a rileggerti tutto il foulletton di cialtry, narcy, grugno, bassettoni e Topolinia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ).

Nel frattempo, posso chiederti (anche se lo immagino) il perchè di tutta questa tua rabbia?

Hai voglia di raccontarti?


----------



## Old amoresoffrire (23 Settembre 2007)

*mah*



@lex ha detto:


> eh già. fatico a fare la spesa quindi...........


ma che simpatica!


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> ma che simpatica!


grazie, comunque sono simpatico.....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

*amoresoffrire*

Posso capire il tuo punto di vista... e in parte concordo, anche perche' a stare con un uomo sposato non ci si guadagna gran che'... ma Rita proprio non e' il caso, quel cialtry e' sposato per modo di dire...


----------



## Old AlexRo (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso capire il tuo punto di vista... e in parte concordo, anche perche' a stare con un uomo sposato non ci si guadagna gran che'... ma Rita proprio non e' il caso, quel cialtry e' sposato per modo di dire...


Ma poi non c'è Basettoni ora? Quello è scapolone con mammà appresso se ho capito bene (il che non è necessariamente detto).


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

*Amoresoffrire*



amoresoffrire ha detto:


> Già il fatto di essersi interessata ad un uomo sposato non la rende una santa!!! ODDIO, ma i sani principi di una volta ce li siamo andati a vendere?


 
"anche  la passata Cirio" non conserva piu'...è un disatro...


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> "anche la passata Cirio" non conserva piu'...è un disatro...


le mie giovani coronarie non reggono.............


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che a questo punto Cialtry, Narcy, Grugno e Basettoni, debbano essere considerati utenti Onoris causa


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> le mie giovani coronarie non reggono.............


 
si skiattato?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ue' Moltiiiii )


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ue' Moltiiiii )


ciao miciolina


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E poi la lupa è inarrivabile....


Ma cosa centro io adesso, scusa? 

E comunque... quindi?

Allora?

Novità?

Tutti morti a Paperopoli?

Ah no... Topolinia...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cosa centro io adesso, scusa?
> 
> E comunque... quindi?
> 
> ...



No hanno cambiato residenza, si son trasferiti altrove ...


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Acci...*



Mari' ha detto:


> No hanno cambiato residenza, si son trasferiti altrove ...


 
Hanno chiuso La Maddalena e Ventotene, dove accidentri saranno andati !? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hanno chiuso La Maddalena e *Ventotene,* dove accidentri saranno andati !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... in terra di nessuno, BOH! 

Ventotene so che ci si diverte, e tanto.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi, Basettoni?
> Ti ha già fatto incavolare?
> 
> Racconta, racconta!
> Bacio!



No, no è bravo, lui!
Niente parlavo di Grugno...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> RITA vuoi sapere che ne penso? Che quelle come te vanno ghigliottinate. TROVATEVI un uomo vostro e non fate le mantenute di qualche pezzo di merda!!!


Ma alle papere il collo si tira o si taglia?


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cosa centro io adesso, scusa?
> 
> E comunque... quindi?
> 
> ...


C'entri che il legittimo brigantaggio è il post n.1... inarrivabile.
No tutti morti no, ma a momenti a basettoni gli pigliava l'infarto.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

perchè?
che gli hai fatto?


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè?
> che gli hai fatto?


eh... (sospiro)!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> eh... (sospiro)!




































































































































che altro posso dire?


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che altro posso dire?


eh, ci sono i se... ci sono i ma...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> eh, ci sono i se... ci sono i ma...


se.......................
ma..............................................
....
....
....
io sto per andare in astinenza da soap opera....
vedi tu..........
se mi vuoi bene....


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se.......................
> ma..............................................
> ....
> ....
> ...


Spetta che mi metto un avatar serio e introspettivo.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Spetta che mi metto un avatar serio e introspettivo.


vedo!
mi preoccupo?


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vedo!
> mi preoccupo?


ho scritto nell rifugium peccatorum o giù di lì.


----------

